# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Seminario de Producción y Comercialización de Arándanos en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
Abro este tema, a sugerencia del usuario Gonza y con la ayuda de gjaram, para ver la posibilidad de organizar un pequeño seminario de arándanos con expertos en el tema, como los amigos que menciono; quienes son chilenos y conocen bastante del cultivo de arándanos.  
La idea sería intercambiar ideas entre todos, para organizar un evento útil para quienes desean incursionar en este negocio o cultivo. Precisamente tengo contactos peruanos que también pueden colaborar, pues son los que tienen algo de conocimiento con respecto a la situación actual de los arándanos en nuestro país. 
Por mi parte, la idea sería organizar un seminario que sea accesible a la mayoría de personas, para fomentar la iniciación de pequeños proyectos de producción de arándanos. 
Al igual que el caso del camote y la papa, considero que el cultivo de arándanos tiene buenas perspectivas en nuestro país, pero hace falta mucha información y trabajo para despejar las dudas que todavía existen y para marcar el camino a seguir en este negocio; por lo que un evento que reúna a gente capacitada y con ganas de contribuir al tema en el Perú, podría ser algo que dé ese pequeño empujón para que el negocio de los arándanos empiece a caminar en nuestro país. 
Yo propongo para empezar a intercambiar ideas al respecto, que el evento se llame: 
Seminario de Producción y Comercialización de Arándanos en Perú: "Sí se puede" 
Gonza y gjaram nos están apoyando con este proyecto, así que pueden hacer las consultas y sugerencias también a ellos, que buenamente han ofrecido su participación... siempre y cuando se trate de un seminario abierto para todos. 
Incluso, esperamos que si el seminario termina por realizare, éste sirva para que los asistentes entiendan que más van a conseguir intercambiando información entre ellos mismos sobre sus experiencias, que escondiendo la poca información que tienen por una cuestión de celo y egoísmo del mundo de los negocios. 
Aprovecho para ir invitando a posibles empresas interesadas a auspiciar este evento, para que sean parte de este emprendimiento que busca brindar información actualizada, útil e imparcial; para impulsar la iniciación de pequeños negocios de arándanos en el Perú. 
Espero sus comentarios, críticas, opiniones o sugerencias al respecto... 
SaludosTemas similares: Seminario "Producción y Exportación de Camote y Papa Peruana" Manual de producción orgánica de Berries Arbustivos (Arándanos, Frambuesas, Moras, y Zarzamoras) Artículo: INIA aprobó norma para producción, certificación y comercialización de semillas de quinua Características de algunas variedades de arándanos cultivados en Perú Convocatoria Curso :  Certificación en producción , Procesamiento y Comercialización de Productos Ecológicos

----------

Agroplaza.com.pe, everth, Gonza, jsmeza007, Patricia.avc1, Sheccid, Wilmmer Ivan, YESSENYA

----------


## gjaram

Buenos días Bruno!; me alegro que sigas entusiasmado con este tema, al igual que yo. En estos momentos estamos preparando un evento que pienso que a muchos de ustedes les va a interesar, por lo menos asi lo he visto con los mails que me han llegado y podrán contar con la opinión de expertos seniors en el tema del arándano, en relación al manejo de las plantas, las variedades, la cosecha, packing, procesamiento de la fruta, etc. Yo les he contado de todos los problemas que presencie con respecto al tema agronómico, en el que obviamente no soy experta, pero al realizar preguntas simples y no tener una respuesta criteriosa uno se da cuenta que la asesoría que están entregando algunos profesionales no es la adecuada (que quede claro, obviamente no todos).  Por eso me reuniré con ing. agrónomos que han tenido experiencias en diferentes empresas y que ahora se dedican a realizar asesorías. Pronto les contaré en detalle de que se trata esto y si les interesa participar. Saludos a todos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos días Bruno!; me alegro que sigas entusiasmado con este tema, al igual que yo. En estos momentos estamos preparando un evento que pienso que a muchos de ustedes les va a interesar, por lo menos asi lo he visto con los mails que me han llegado y podrán contar con la opinión de expertos seniors en el tema del arándano, en relación al manejo de las plantas, las variedades, la cosecha, packing, procesamiento de la fruta, etc. Yo les he contado de todos los problemas que presencie con respecto al tema agronómico, en el que obviamente no soy experta, pero al realizar preguntas simples y no tener una respuesta criteriosa uno se da cuenta que la asesoría que están entregando algunos profesionales no es la adecuada (que quede claro, obviamente no todos). Por eso me reuniré con ing. agrónomos que han tenido experiencias en diferentes empresas y que ahora se dedican a realizar asesorías. Pronto les contaré en detalle de que se trata esto y si les interesa participar. Saludos a todos, Gloria

 Hola Gloria: 
Primero contarte que copié tu respuesta del otro tema a este nuevo donde podemos planear específicamente todo lo que tenga que ver con un eventual seminario de Arándanos en el Perú. 
Al respecto, decirles a todos que al menos yo sigo interesado en tratar de sacar adelante un seminario útil para los productores interesados en el cultivo. 
Aquí en Perú, te puedo decir que yo ya establecí algunos contactos útiles de empresario que ya han tenido alguna experiencia real con los arándanos en el Perú. Sin embargo, considero que el aporte de los amigos chilenos en tema es importantísismo, por lo que estarmos atentos a las posibilidades que puedas conseguir desde tu país para organizar ona conferencia con buenos expositores e información útil para los productores y posibles comercializadores -como yo por ejemplo-. 
No me queda claro si el evento que estás planeando va a ser realizado en Chile o en Perú. Y si te refieres a este evento que pretendemos organizar, decirte que sería genial poder contar con gente experta en el tema como tú seguramente conoces, ya que tú también lo eres desde el punto de vista de la biotecnología -si no me equivoco-. 
Espero que podamos recibir distintas sugerencias para ver si sería factible realizar este evento -que venimos discutiendo- aquí en el Perú. 
Estamos atentos a tus novedades... 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## gjaram

Bruno, muy buenos días!.....tengo una deuda contigo sobre la información de las papas..pero no te preocupes que entre los claveles, gerberas y arándanos en algún momento voy a buscarla y te la enviare.  
Apenas tenga la información sobre el evento que estoy programando te la envío. Obviamente el evento es acá en Chile y pienso muchos productores que ya están comenzando con el cultivo y los que tienen intenciones de hacerlo van a darse cuenta de la realidad de este negocio.  
La próxima semana te enviare el programa y toda la información que requieren. 
Cuentame se ven muy pequelas las fotografías de claveles que anexe hoy día?. No me di cuenta que la cámara estaba en baja resolución!....pondré mas ojo para la próxima, saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Gloria: 
Creo que nos serviría revisar el programa del evento que van a realizar en Chile para darnos cuenta de los temas que se están tratando por allá con respecto a este cultivo. El problema es que supongo que ustedes están bastante más avanzados que nosotros , por lo que tal vez no se ajuste a nuestra realidad; sin embargo, en este momento toda información al respecto es úitl para aprender acerca del manejo y comercialización de arándanos. 
Gracias y saludos 
PD: Lo de las papas nativas también me interesa...

----------


## Yoel Coz

Estimado Bruno: 
Viendo el Seminario que usted propone sobre el cultivo de arandano me puse indagar en la web sobre este cultivo, ya que la verdad desconocia, encontre que en el Perú las zonas productoras son Ica y Arequipa, en un foro lei que también existe plantaciones en Huancayo hasta los 4000 msns y también en la zona de Huariaca en Cerro de Pasco; bueno mi inquetud es saber si usted conoce alguna información sobre que zonas son potenciales en el Perú para la producción de este cultivo, me interesa saber mucho sobre las altitudes sobre el nivel del mar en la cual pueda prosperar, las condiciones de clima que requiere. Actualmente vengo laborando en la serrania de la región de Huánuco, el clima similar al de Huancayo y si allí prospera los arandanos es probable que también puede posperar en la serrania de Huánuco.
Atte: Yoel Coz T.

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno, hace días que no entraba al foro...tuve un problema con internet.  
Con respecto a los arándanos les envío una foto de una plantación con frutos!...esto es lo que yo no alcanze a ver en mi estadía en Perú y es lo que están logrando algunos productores en base al autoaprendizaje, muchos errores por desinformación o mal asesoramiento y sobre todo perseverancia!!. Los felicito!. Saludos a todos, Gloria

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Alper

Hola Gloria:
Podrias indicarme la ubicación de esta plantación, así como su edad, y otros datos que tu tengas.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

En Paijan en la Arenita hay un vivero de Arándanos, estos los están cultivando en Cajamarca. 
Saludos,

----------


## Alper

Estimado Carlos:
Me interesaria contactar con el productor en Cajamarca.
Podrias brindarme sus datos.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
> Viendo el Seminario que usted propone sobre el cultivo de arandano me puse indagar en la web sobre este cultivo, ya que la verdad desconocia, encontre que en el Perú las zonas productoras son Ica y Arequipa, en un foro lei que también existe plantaciones en Huancayo hasta los 4000 msns y también en la zona de Huariaca en Cerro de Pasco; bueno mi inquetud es saber si usted conoce alguna información sobre que zonas son potenciales en el Perú para la producción de este cultivo, me interesa saber mucho sobre las altitudes sobre el nivel del mar en la cual pueda prosperar, las condiciones de clima que requiere. Actualmente vengo laborando en la serrania de la región de Huánuco, el clima similar al de Huancayo y si allí prospera los arandanos es probable que también puede posperar en la serrania de Huánuco.
> Atte: Yoel Coz T.

 Estimado Yoel: 
Disculpa que me haya demorado tanto en responder, pero ando un poco ocupado viendo varios temas... 
Con respecto a tu consulta, es cierto que en Ica y en Arequipa se están dando las primeras pruebas con arándanos en el Perú. Sin embargo, por lo que he podido ir investigando, el cultivo de arándanos va muy bien en la altura -aunque no sé exactamente a qué altitud se desarrollaría mejor- pues aparentemente necesita algo de frío. 
Yo tenía entendido que en Cajamarca también se están realizando algunos ensayos, por lo que actualmente no se sabe con exactitud cuáles zonas son más propicias para desarrollar este cultivo en nuestro paìs con fines de exportación. Y es por eso que tengo en mente o me gustaría hacer un seminario al respecto, pues aún existen muchas dudas sobre este cultivo y su adaptación en el Perú; y sería muy bueno ir despejándolas copn la ayuda de expertos en el tema y de productores nacionales que ya hayan dado sus primeros pasos en este negocio. 
Desde el punto de vista de contactos, creo que sí podría organizar un evento útil para los posibles asistentes; pero mi gran obstáculo es la parte financiera, ya que habría que pagar a algunos expositores -chilenos probablemente-, habría que alquilar local; entre otras cosas. 
Yo ya establecí contacto con viveros y productores de arándanos en el Perú que podrían ser de mucha ayuda, pero a ellos acudiré cuando tenga los medios para llevar a cabo este evento. De igual manera, tenemos buenos contactos que están participando de este tema que podrían aportar mucho también. 
Para los interesados, puedo decirles que Vivero Los Viñedos y la empresa de Álvaro Espinoza -que no recuerdo en este moomento- producen plantines de arándanos en el Perú. Precisamente ellos serían parte del seminario en caso se pueda concretar, pues desde el punto de vista de producción nacional, ellos estan mejor informados que nosostros. También puedo contarles que en Huaral, muy cerca del INIA - Donoso, existe una empresa "Aránanos del Perú" -o algo así- donde parece que vienen también produciendo arándanos de exportación. 
En fin, espero poder encontrar el tiempo y los medios para poder llevar a cabo un evento de esta naturaleza, ya que como bien dices, sería bueno saber cuáles son las zonas más óptimas para desarrollar este cultivo en nuestro país; entre otras tantas dudas que existen actualmente sobre el cultivo de arándanos en el Perú. 
Saludos a todos...

----------


## kscastaneda

Son los mismos que estan en Arenita en Paijan contacta con ellos, te envie un email. 
Saludos,

----------


## gjaram

Buenos días Yoel; tengo entendido que una de las primeras experiencias que se realizó con cultivo en altura fue para una minera, cuyo nombre no recuerdo. Lo único que me acuerdo es que los gerentes de esta minera estuvieron presentes en el seminario que organizamos en Cajamarca e increparon a uno de los expositores (que organizaba el seminario), acerca del porque no les había resultado el cultivo en esa zona, a pesar de que les recomendó que instalaran un invernadero especialmente adaptado para esos fines...la respuesta, no fue clara, y el ambiente se tornó denso.  
En la zona de Cajamarca y Pacasmayo existen plantaciones de arándanos. Lo importante además de conocer las condiciones climáticas de la zona, tema que siempre se trata en los seminarios, es conocer el manejo de las plantas....no sacan nada con comprar plantas, fertilizarlas, hacer podas a diestra y siniestra sin tener un conocimiento previo del cultivo. Esto se los comento para que no tengan que pasar las malas experiencias que han pasado otros productores, a quienes se les recomendaba podar recien establecidas las plantas!, dejando solo 4 cm de brotes!!....yo no soy agrónoma pero el sentido común me dice que una planta se debe preparar para su etapa de floración y fructificación y creo que todo tiene su tiempo no?.  
Mi recomedación es que pidas referencias de los negocios que han desarrollado las personas que te recomienda Carlos, para que no pases los problemas que ya han pasado los asociados de esa empresa.  
Saludos a todos, Gloria.

----------


## gjaram

Alper, los productores que tienen los arándanos de la fotografia participan de este foro. Tú una vez me escribiste a mi correo de yahoo, cierto?.  Tu nombre es Alper o es un pseudonimo?. Mas información respecto a los arándanos de la fotografia la puedes realizar a ellos. Voy a buscar tu correo en yahoo para enviarte el nombre del contacto, pero antes preguntare si se puede. Saludos, Gloria

----------


## gjaram

Bruno; espero que estes bien. Cuentame como te ha ido con la encuesta del Seminario de arándanos?. Has tenido alguna noticia de Gonzalo?. Yo le he escrito a su correo personal pero desaparecio y no lo he visto en el foro. Muchos saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Gloria: 
Con respecto al seminario de arándanos que veníamos planteando en este tema, considero que hace falta información sobre este cultivo en el Perú y por ende sería muy positivo hacer un evento de calidad, con información útil para aquellos que deseen incursionar en este negocio, que es muy nuevo aquí.  
Para darle un pequeño empujón a esta posibilidad, voy a comunicarme con el Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú, para ver si podrían colaborar para prestarnos sus instalaciones, en su defecto, averiguar cuánto costaría el alquiler del auditorio principal para realizar el evento. Luego sería bueno ver el tema de auspicios y creo que podríamos lanzar una fecha tentativa, porque contactos creo que ambos tenemos que podrían aportar con buena información. Si tú sabes de alguna empresa que pudiera estar interesada por allá, me avisas para ver si conversamos sobre las distintas posibilidades. 
De Gonza no sé nada tampoco; y hace algunas semanas que no aparece por aquí... Esperemos que responda pronto. 
Saludos

----------


## ALEXANDERLEON

Estimados 
Por primera vez me incorporo a participar al foro de esta gran familia de agroforum.pe.
Quiero felicitar a Bruno por tan excelente iniciativa, ya que consideró que el cultivo de los arándanos es muy promisorio para nuestro agricultores emprendedores. Aunque mi experiencia es básicamente en espárrago y páprika estoy muy interesado en los arándanos.
Lo segundo es que sería relevante enfocarse mucho en el tema de la fisiología del cultivo, ya que esto nos permitirá analizar y entender el desarrollo de la planta bajo el escenario de Chile y así poder predecir que zonas tenemos en nuestro país con condiciones similares y en donde en una primera etapa se podrían establecer. Si bién tengo entendido el cultivo se adapta mejor en zonas con cierta altitud, creo que la radiación solar, los diferenciales de temperatura y la humedad deben de influir mucho, basta que una variable climatica sea diferente y la planta fisiológicamente cambia su respuesta.
Conozco a un productor que fue uno de los primeros en establecer una plantación en la zona de Ica hace ya algunos años y los resultados no fueron tanto como él los esperaba; por eso, a los agrónomos nos ayudará mucho ese tema. 
Saludos a todos 
Ing. Alexander León

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Alexander: 
Efectivamente, el tema de los arándanos es muy interesante para el Perú y es claro que hace falta información al respecto para no cometer tantos errores al prinicipio. Tu sugerencias sobre el contenido de un posible evento son importantes y las tendré en cuenta para ver si logro llevar esto a cabo, porque por el momento no cuento con el apoyo económico de empresas que me permitan dedicarme a este proyecto de lleno para brindar un producto/servicio de calidad; y así promover el desarrollo de nuestra agricultura. Te cuento que es frustrante saber que se puede armar algo interesante al respecto, y que no se pueda hacer por falta de dinero. Lamentablemente no tengo tiempo para salir a buscar empresas que nos quieran apoyar -porque me tengo que dedicar a la publicidad para ganarme la vida- y la verdad debo confesar que odio el abuso de los bancos cuando se trata de préstamos.  
Por eso, no esperemos a que a alguien se le ocurra apoyarnos y empecemos a intercambiar información al respecto entre nosotros. Aquí hay usuarios de Chile siguiendo el tema, y seguramente hay varios interesados en el Perú por intercambiar información al respecto; por lo que les recomiendo empezar a hacerlo, porque si esperamos a que alguien se digne a hacer algo por el tema, probablemente ya hayan pasado las mejores oportunidades para el Perú. 
Me voy a reunir con Carlos Castañeda para ver si con su ayuda puedo empujar un poco el coche de AgroFórum.pe 
Saludos y bienvenido al foro... :Wink:

----------


## gjaram

Buenas tardes Bruno; efectivamente se van sumando los peruanos interesados en este tema. En realidad hay muchas cosas que son frustrantes, ya que nos gustaría hacer muchas cosas pero por falta de medios económicos o contactos no es posible. Por mi parte solo te puedo ofrecer mi colaboración on line, ya que estoy dedicada a generarme algún trabajo, ofreciendo mi asesoría en la implementación de laboratorios de micropropagación. Hace ya un tiempo, aprox. 4 años que algunos laboratorios dedicados a la propagación de arándanos cerraron, debido a la baja de los arándanos en nuestro país y ahora están retomando el tema nuevamente incorporando nuevas variedades y nuevos cultivos y comenzaré a asesorar a uno de estos laboratorios para producir diferentes tipos de plantas. Me encantaría que esto pudiera generarme algún ingreso como para poder asistir al seminario que pretendes organizar. Lo que si puedo hacer es conversar con el gerente para ver si puede auspiciar el evento, ya que es un vivero grande la la VI región y está muy interesado en ser proveedor de material certificado a Perú. Apenas tenga mas información te aviso. Cuentame mas o menos cuantos auspiciadores necesitas y cuanto deben aportar?, que estes bien y ya se vendrá el seminario en grande!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes Bruno; efectivamente se van sumando los peruanos interesados en este tema. En realidad hay muchas cosas que son frustrantes, ya que nos gustaría hacer muchas cosas pero por falta de medios económicos o contactos no es posible. Por mi parte solo te puedo ofrecer mi colaboración on line, ya que estoy dedicada a generarme algún trabajo, ofreciendo mi asesoría en la implementación de laboratorios de micropropagación. Hace ya un tiempo, aprox. 4 años que algunos laboratorios dedicados a la propagación de arándanos cerraron, debido a la baja de los arándanos en nuestro país y ahora están retomando el tema nuevamente incorporando nuevas variedades y nuevos cultivos y comenzaré a asesorar a uno de estos laboratorios para producir diferentes tipos de plantas. Me encantaría que esto pudiera generarme algún ingreso como para poder asistir al seminario que pretendes organizar. Lo que si puedo hacer es conversar con el gerente para ver si puede auspiciar el evento, ya que es un vivero grande la la VI región y está muy interesado en ser proveedor de material certificado a Perú. Apenas tenga mas información te aviso. Cuentame mas o menos cuantos auspiciadores necesitas y cuanto deben aportar?, que estes bien y ya se vendrá el seminario en grande!!

 Hola Gloria: 
Gracias como siempre por tu buena voluntad de ayudar para que el tema de los arándanos en el Perú despuegue, y por su puesto, la idea es que nos beneficiemos todos de un posible evento -tanto organizadores, auspiciadores, colaboradores y participantes-. Acabo de regresar de unas breves vacaciones y estoy tratando de dedicarle algo de tiempo a este tema y otros para ir definiendo algunos asuntos.  
Con respecto a cuánto se necesita para realizar un evento así, es difícil darte una cifra exacta porque eso depende también de lo que vayamos a hacer; es decir, si van a venir expositores extranjeros, si el evento sería en Lima o en provincias, y diversos factores; pero puedo ir definiendo algunos costos fijos para un eventual seminario de arándanos en el Perú. 
Por ejemplo, ya me han ofrecido un par de auditorios bien equipados para realizar eventos de este tipo, así que esta semana voy a coordinar con el Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú, con la APIA, ADEX y la UNALM para ver si pueden colaborar con nosotros en ese aspecto, y para seguir adelante con los demás temas. 
Una vez que contemos con la infraestructura -al menos para empezar- ya sería cuestión de ver los costos del programa en sí, ya que creo que sería de suma importancia contar con un expositor chileno que tenga amplio conocimiento del cultivo; e incluso sería bueno que venga más de uno -tal vez de otro país como argentina o uruguay- para ver distintos aspectos y puntos de vista también. 
Una vez definido el programa, ya podríamos determinar con más exactitud los costos variables de este evento en particular, para poder salir a buscar auspicios concretos que nos permitan dar también un sevicio de calidad durante la realización del evento, para que éste sea un éxito...Obviamente, gran parte del trabajo de marketing y difusión del evento sería gratuito, pues correría por cuenta mía y de AgroFórum.pe; así que si encuentras a alguna empresa interesada en inyectar el capital inicial, podrías ofrecerle publicidad aquí, en todo el materral publicitario que hagamos para el evento, y por su puesto, su stand. 
En otras palabras, si consigues a alguna empresa por allá que nos apoye, yo los podría ayudar a introducir su marca de arándanos en el Perú; y si gustan, también los podría representar aquí desde la parte comercial. 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Bruno, no es dificil evaluar las necesidades económicas para la realización de un seminario cuando se tiene claro que es lo que se quiere ofrecer. Como dices si involucras a expositores extranjeros, ya sea argentinos, uruguayos o chilenos se debe considerar sus gastos, en pasajes, estadía. Yo conosco a 2 empresarios chilenos que visitarán Perú proximamente y los 2 con el objetivo de sostener reuniones con empresas productoras de arándanos.  
Creo que no deberías darle muchas vueltas a este seminario y como dices hay que ponerse en campaña para buscar auspiciadores.  
Cuando organizé el seminario de Casma y Cajamarca le cobramos US 400 a cada empresa, pero ya en el segundo seminario pagaban la mitad. En el primer seminario uno de nuestros asociados consiguio el auspicio de la Universidad Privada del Norte, cocktail, degustación de una bebida, en realidad practicamente todo el seminario se pagó con los auspicios, ya que no cobramos inscripción. 
Yo te puedo recomendar a un ingeniero agrónomo que puede estar interesado en formar parte de los expositores, que se encuentra trabajando en Perú y que ya cuenta con bastante experiencia en arándanos. También te puedo recomendar a un Ing. agrónomo consultor senior especialista en arándanos, sobre todo en el manejo agronómico y enfermedades, temas que no se trataron en profundidad en los Seminarios que se han dictado en Perú.  
Además de la divulgación a través de agroforum se puede enviar la información a los emails y te puedo ofrecer una base de datos con mas de 300 productores, los que asistieron al Seminario de Casma, Cajarmarca y otras personas que se han comunicado conmigo en este último tiempo. Además está la base de datos del seminario del SEPA, cuyos asistentes en realidad son practicamente los mismos que los de los 2 seminarios que te menciono. A propósito tu padre estará de visita en Chile en un Seminario que se realizara en casa Piedra. Me hubiera encantado asistir pero la inscripción es de US 300, para que tengas una idea de cuanto cobran acá por un Seminario. Bueno tu padre te contará si lo entregado por los otros expositores está al nivel del valor de la inscripción o no, pero a mi juicio es demasiado alto el valor.  
Saludos, Gloria

----------


## gjaram

Como información adicional a lo provocado por mi último mensaje en este foro, quiero comentarles que mi participación en agroforum comenzó en mayo del 2010, cuando ofreci mis servicios profesionales como Vitro Plantas Sur, laboratorio para la multiplicación de arándanos y otras plantas. Antes de esto (marzo 2010) me dedique a actualizar un listado de direcciones de empresas agrícolas, exportadoras y viveros en el Perú y les envié un spam publicitario ofreciendo lo mismo a nombre de un laboratorio que estaba asesorando en ese momento. Mucho antes (agosto 2009) con la base de datos que tenía en ese momento envié spam publicitarios a nombre de Vitro Plantas Sur. Con esto quiero decir que hace ya bastante tiempo he tratado de llegar al mercado peruano. 
Con fecha 10 de julio del 2010 me contactó un productor de arándanos establecido en Perú, para confirmarme nuestra conversación sostenida acerca de formar una sociedad, la cual acepté gustosa y a quienes transferi mis equipos, parte de mis insumos, y tecnología para la micropropagación de arándanos in vitro, formando un laboratorio con similares características al que tenía en Chile, el cual me cancelarón en forma integra. 
Sin embargo, esta sociedad no prospero y en febrero del 2011 terminamos nuestras relaciones comerciales. En ese laboratorio capacité a 2 personas y además capacité a todos los obreros y al ing. agrónomo que me contactó, en la técnica de propagación de arándanos vía estaquilla. En el laboratorio dejé en cultivo 22.000 plantas de diferentes variedades, en un 90% Biloxi y solo transferi la etapa de establecimiento y multiplicación. Debido a que la sociedad se terminó antes de tiempo no transferí en forma óptima el enraizamiento y aclimatación, ya que no se contaba con las condiciones necesarias para realizarlo y con el tiempo necesario. 
Hoy recibi una amenaza de esta persona que me contactó para formar una sociedad y creo que no corresponde, ya que no tengo ningún vinculo laboral con esta empresa, no existe ni existió un contrato de exclusividad y creo que puedo realizar transferencia tecnológica a la empresa que estime conveniente. No entiendo porque deben llegar a estos extremos, ya que hasta el momento no he generado ningún negocio en Perú y no me considero una amenaza para una empresa que se considera pionera en el cultivo de arándanos en el Perú, según su propia opinión. Incluso ni siquiera fueron capaces de llamarme personalmente y se comunicaron con mi pareja a quien le dejaron la advertencia.  
Bruno, te reitero mi colaboración virtual para el Seminario, ya que no dispongo de los medios económicos para viajar a Perú y reitero mi colaboración a a todos los interesados en la búsqueda de proveedores de material genético de calidad certificada, tanto de arándanos, moras, gerberas, claveles, además de mi asesoría en la implementación de laboratorios de micropropagación, implementación de viveros experimentales, capacitación en técnicas de propagación, charlas, etc.  
Mayor información acerca de mis servicios la pueden encontrar en: http://www.wix.com/jaragloria2001/vitroplantasur  
Hasta pronto, saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, no es dificil evaluar las necesidades económicas para la realización de un seminario cuando se tiene claro que es lo que se quiere ofrecer. Como dices si involucras a expositores extranjeros, ya sea argentinos, uruguayos o chilenos se debe considerar sus gastos, en pasajes, estadía. Yo conosco a 2 empresarios chilenos que visitarán Perú proximamente y los 2 con el objetivo de sostener reuniones con empresas productoras de arándanos.  
> Creo que no deberías darle muchas vueltas a este seminario y como dices hay que ponerse en campaña para buscar auspiciadores.  
> Cuando organizé el seminario de Casma y Cajamarca le cobramos US 400 a cada empresa, pero ya en el segundo seminario pagaban la mitad. En el primer seminario uno de nuestros asociados consiguio el auspicio de la Universidad Privada del Norte, cocktail, degustación de una bebida, en realidad practicamente todo el seminario se pagó con los auspicios, ya que no cobramos inscripción. 
> Yo te puedo recomendar a un ingeniero agrónomo que puede estar interesado en formar parte de los expositores, que se encuentra trabajando en Perú y que ya cuenta con bastante experiencia en arándanos. También te puedo recomendar a un Ing. agrónomo consultor senior especialista en arándanos, sobre todo en el manejo agronómico y enfermedades, temas que no se trataron en profundidad en los Seminarios que se han dictado en Perú.  
> Además de la divulgación a través de agroforum se puede enviar la información a los emails y te puedo ofrecer una base de datos con mas de 300 productores, los que asistieron al Seminario de Casma, Cajarmarca y otras personas que se han comunicado conmigo en este último tiempo. Además está la base de datos del seminario del SEPA, cuyos asistentes en realidad son practicamente los mismos que los de los 2 seminarios que te menciono. A propósito tu padre estará de visita en Chile en un Seminario que se realizara en casa Piedra. Me hubiera encantado asistir pero la inscripción es de US 300, para que tengas una idea de cuanto cobran acá por un Seminario. Bueno tu padre te contará si lo entregado por los otros expositores está al nivel del valor de la inscripción o no, pero a mi juicio es demasiado alto el valor.  
> Saludos, Gloria

 Hola Gloria: 
Creo que sería muy bueno organizar un seminario que sea principalmente cubierto por la participaciòn de auspiciadores, y definitivamente sin ellos sería imposible. Por eso, tenemos que tratar de organizar un evento de calidad para cumplir tanto con asistentes, como con auspiciadores. 
Yo soy publcista de profesión y me considero hábil para todo lo que es marketeo y promoción de productos y servicios, por lo que el tema de difusión no me preocupa tanto. En ese sentido, insisto en que mi problema pasa por la falta de capital humano y por falta de capital financiero.  
Con respecto a la base de datos, éstas siempres serán útiles para llegar al público objetivo, y efectivamente tengo acceso a la base de datos del SEPA de arándanos, a la base de datos de _inform@cción_, y a la base de datos de AgroFórum -que es de más de 9,000 usuarios; por lo que en el Perú -y hasta en tu país- se enterarían del evento... y eso es bueno para los auspiciadores. 
Más bien, lo que sí necesito de ti es que converses con tus conocidos en Chile para que podamos traer a buenos expositores que estén dispuestos brindar información útil sobre fisiología del cultivo, manejo, mercados, aplicaciones en biotecnología, etc, etc. Aquí es donde más me podrías ayudar, pero igual debemos tomar las cosas con calma para no fallar a nadie, por lo que me gustaría que vayas mencionando la opción de este evento de arándanos en Perú. 
Y por su puesto, si tienes empresa dispuestas a auspiciar el evento, me avisas para conversarlo con ellos y plantearles algo más concreto, con lugar y fecha. 
Por mi parte voy a insistir con este tema, aunque paro bastante ocupado con otros tema tambièn. Espero darte noticias la semana que viene, y yo espero de las tuyas. 
Gracias por tu apoyo...   

> Como información adicional a lo provocado por mi último mensaje en este foro, quiero comentarles que mi participación en agroforum comenzó en mayo del 2010, cuando ofreci mis servicios profesionales como Vitro Plantas Sur, laboratorio para la multiplicación de arándanos y otras plantas. Antes de esto (marzo 2010) me dedique a actualizar un listado de direcciones de empresas agrícolas, exportadoras y viveros en el Perú y les envié un spam publicitario ofreciendo lo mismo a nombre de un laboratorio que estaba asesorando en ese momento. Mucho antes (agosto 2009) con la base de datos que tenía en ese momento envié spam publicitarios a nombre de Vitro Plantas Sur. Con esto quiero decir que hace ya bastante tiempo he tratado de llegar al mercado peruano. 
> Con fecha 10 de julio del 2010 me contactó un productor de arándanos establecido en Perú, para confirmarme nuestra conversación sostenida acerca de formar una sociedad, la cual acepté gustosa y a quienes transferi mis equipos, parte de mis insumos, y tecnología para la micropropagación de arándanos in vitro, formando un laboratorio con similares características al que tenía en Chile, el cual me cancelarón en forma integra. 
> Sin embargo, esta sociedad no prospero y en febrero del 2011 terminamos nuestras relaciones comerciales. En ese laboratorio capacité a 2 personas y además capacité a todos los obreros y al ing. agrónomo que me contactó, en la técnica de propagación de arándanos vía estaquilla. En el laboratorio dejé en cultivo 22.000 plantas de diferentes variedades, en un 90% Biloxi y solo transferi la etapa de establecimiento y multiplicación. Debido a que la sociedad se terminó antes de tiempo no transferí en forma óptima el enraizamiento y aclimatación, ya que no se contaba con las condiciones necesarias para realizarlo y con el tiempo necesario. 
> Hoy recibi una amenaza de esta persona que me contactó para formar una sociedad y creo que no corresponde, ya que no tengo ningún vinculo laboral con esta empresa, no existe ni existió un contrato de exclusividad y creo que puedo realizar transferencia tecnológica a la empresa que estime conveniente. No entiendo porque deben llegar a estos extremos, ya que hasta el momento no he generado ningún negocio en Perú y no me considero una amenaza para una empresa que se considera pionera en el cultivo de arándanos en el Perú, según su propia opinión. Incluso ni siquiera fueron capaces de llamarme personalmente y se comunicaron con mi pareja a quien le dejaron la advertencia.  
> Bruno, te reitero mi colaboración virtual para el Seminario, ya que no dispongo de los medios económicos para viajar a Perú y reitero mi colaboración a a todos los interesados en la búsqueda de proveedores de material genético de calidad certificada, tanto de arándanos, moras, gerberas, claveles, además de mi asesoría en la implementación de laboratorios de micropropagación, implementación de viveros experimentales, capacitación en técnicas de propagación, charlas, etc.  
> Mayor información acerca de mis servicios la pueden encontrar en: http://www.wix.com/jaragloria2001/vitroplantasur  
> Hasta pronto, saludos, Gloria

 Estimada Gloria: 
Primero que nada quiero decirte que si los fondos se consiguen, gustoso cubriría los gastos para que puedas venir a transmitir  -en vivo- parte de tu valioso conocimiento acerca de los arándanos y otras variedades similares, a los productores peruanos que necesitan saber más acerca de este cultivo para que finalmente despegue como un nuevo producto de nuestra canasta agroexportadora. 
No entiendo bien esto de las "amenazas", pero te aclaro que este portal es precisamente para todos aquellos que estén dispuestos a intercambiar información técnica o comercial sobre agricultura, como precismente lo vienes haciendo tú de buena voluntad desde el 2010. 
Espero que no sea nada serio o grave este tema que mencionas, porque sería el colmo que alguien de mis usuarios reciba amenazas -de cualquiera- por opinar en un foro transmitiendo conocimiento o promoviendo eventos de capacitación. 
Más bien, quería felicitarte por tu página web y por la forma en que estás sabiendo utilizar esta herramienta de AgroFórum, para buscarte oportunidades en el mercado peruano y mundial, así que por favor esperamos seguir contando con tu participación, que aquí todos los que deseen participar con respeto tienen tribuna libre. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------


## Alvarezbb

Estimados Amigos mi nombre es Bruno Alvarez, la foto publicada es de una de las plantas de nuestro fundo en Cajamarca. Tenemos tres años con este proyecto, quedo a su disposición para las personas que tengan algún interés de conocer algo más de este cultivo en el Perú, y de poder exponerles nuestra curva de aprendizaje. 
Slds.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## ALEXANDERLEON

Amigos 
Comparto con Uds. algunos datos que encontré para motivarnos un poco más con este cultivo y la potencial oportunidad que tenemos en Perú.
EL ARANDANO, CULTIVO DEL FUTURO Y LUCHA CONTRA LA POBREZA _Estados Unidos es el principal productor, consumidor, exportador e importador de arandano del mundo y constituye un mega mercado de más de 275 millones de consumidores con un crecimiento en las expectativas de vida de sus habitantes.
El arándano o blue Berry aparece en forma silvestre en diversas regiones de Norteamérica y Europa y desde hace siglos está incorporada en la dieta habitual de los canadienses, estadounidenses y europeos, quienes las consumen en fresco, deshidratado o congelado y en productos industriales como farmacéuticos, colorantes, jugos, pastelería, etc.
Los blue berry contienen mayor cantidad de antioxidantes y mayor contenido de vitamina C que la naranja, bondades que lo hacen muy demandado y cuyo consumo percapita está en crecimiento. En USA el consumo percapita ha aumentado 250% en los últimos 6 años. En Inglaterra el consumo ha aumentado en un 300% en el 2009. _ Ante este escenario tenemos una gran oportunidad para ofrecer productos de calidad y en el momento en que ellos no lo cosechan ya que los paises con mayor poder adquisitivo desean consumirlos todo el año. 
Nuestra ventana para poder ingresar con fuerza en los Estados Unidos sería en los meses de set a nov dado que la oferta actual en ese país se centra de may a jul y de dic a mar.
Por otro lado, dado lo demandante en mano de obra para su cosecha, este cultivo sería una nueva locomotora que genere alivio en la pobreza y su impacto social sería significativo en las zonas donde se produzca; haciendo un simil, como ocurrio con el espárrago en su momento.
La mesa está servida, sólo quedaría prepararnos tecnicamente para degustar un nuevo logro en los cultivos no tradicionales. 
Saludos 
Ing. Alexander León

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Muchas gracias a todos por lo aportes que se están dando con respecto al tema de los arándanos en el Perú. Como se daràn cuenta, ya somos algunos cuantos los interesados en cultivar o comercializar arándanos, por lo que creo que se esá armando un grupo de gente con ganas de crecer y de hacer crecer a otros tambièn. 
Considero que el tema de los arándanos debe tratarse con el menor recelo posible el Perú, pues depende prácticamente de nosotros -y los amigos extranjeros que deseen participar de esta oportunidad- impulsar este negocio para terinar consolidándolo como un producto más de nuestra cada vez más reconocida canasta agroexportadora. 
Con respecto a los costos del seminario que discutíamos con Gloria, les puedo ir adelntando algunos costos referenciales, para ver si logramos concretar un evento de dicha naturaleza. 
- Costo de local en Lima (podría se el Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú): S/.2000 o unos US$700 aprox.... La UNALM cuesta algo menos. 
- Costo de alojamiento para expositores extranjeros por noche: S/.300 o unos US$100 aprox. 
- Costo de pasajes para expositores extranjeros: S/.1,500 o unos US$ 500 aprox. 
- Costo de expositores nacionales: S/.500 o unos US$200 aprox. 
- Costo de expositores extranjeros: S/.1,500 o unos US$500 aprox. (Mi padre también hace seminarios con un solo expositor extranjero al que le paga unos US$2.000 aprox. por todo el curso de 2 dìas, pero yo preferiría tener 2 ó 3 expositores de afuera). 
-Costo de material promocional publicitario y decorado del local: S/.3000 o unos US$800 
-Y me faltaría calcular el armado de stands y lo que me puedan plantaer ustedes también. 
Recuerden que estos son precios aproximados que podrían subir o bajar, dependiendo de cómo negociemos cada uno de los ítems que he colocado en el presupuesto preliminar. Obviamente, la idea es conseguir la mayor cantidad de auspicios y colaboradores para reducir así nuestros costos y poder hacer un evento accesible, y por qué no, gratuito para los interesados en el cultivo del arándano, ya que el primer paso es juntarnos para unir fuerzas para impulsar y consolidar este cultivo en el Perú. 
Aprovecho para decirle a Gloria y a todos ustedes, que yo estoy tomando el tema del evento con calma, pues no me gusta hacer las cosas mal o muy apuradas. Lo que estoy haciendo es tantear de a poquitos si podríamos organizar un evento de calidad nosotros mismos -los que participamos en AgroFórum.pe- que alcance los objetivos que tengo en mente. 
Finalmente, quería pedirle ayuda a todos los interesados en el seminario a que me ayuden con sus opiniones o sugerencias, e incluso con la misma organización, ya que como les cuento estoy practicamente solo haciendo esto en Lima, y casi no le puedo dedicar tiempo, pues éste no me alcanza. 
Insisto por ello en invitar a empresas que deseen auspiciar un seminario de arándanos en el Perú, para poder dedicarle el tiempo necesario para concretarlo... En ese sentido, repito que con auspicios puedo acelerar bastante el proceso para concretar este seminario que venimos discutiendo en este tema. 
Si nadie se apunta de entrada, tendré que seguir a paso lento para no equivocarme, porque si me equivoco, termino perdiendo la platita que produzco por mis trabajos de publicidad. 
Esperos sus comentarios o sugerencias al respecto... 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Buenos días Bruno; me alegro mucho que se estén integrando nuevos productores de arándanos que ya tienen experiencia con este cultivo al foro y asi puedan compartir su experiencia con personas que están interesados en este tema.También agradesco tu mail sobre mi página y el apoyo brindado al problema que me había ocasionado una de mis intervenciones. Como puedes ver seguire con mis aportes.  
Con respecto a los costos para la organización del seminario hasta el momento se tendría mas o menos esto, según tus valores y lo que te agrego yo si es que aún no lo contemplabas en los costos. Te voy a enviar por correo interno una carta para solicitar auspicio a las empresas, de tal forma de que la solicitud sea formal y tenga el logo y firma del coordinador. Te encuentro roda la razón en que el evento se realize con calma, pero para solicitar auspicio hay que definir una fecha, porque es lo primero que me preguntaran. Tu me dices para cuando y yo comenzaré a solicitar aupicio a algunas empresas chilenas que pienso que pueden estar interesadas en participar en un evento como este. Hasta pronto, Gloria   COSTOS SEMINARIO VALOR UNI USD  ALOJAMIENTO EXPOSITORES EXTRANJEROS P/NOCHE (3 EXPOS.) 100 300  PASAJES EXPOSITORES EXTRANJEROS (3 EXPOSITORES) 500 1500  PASAJES EXPOSITORES NACIONALES ( 2 EXPOS.) 200 400  COSTO MATERIAL PROMOCIONAL, DECORADO LOCAL VARIOS 800  ARRIENDO LOCAL COLEGIO INGENIEROS 700 700  COFFE BREAK (150 PERSONAS) 10 1500  EQUIPO DE SONIDO ( si no lo incluye el arriendo del salon) 300 300  FOTOGRAFO 300 300  COSTOS CREDENCIALES (150 PERSONAS) 2 300  APOYO INSCRIPCIONES (4 ANFITRIONAS) 100 400  HONORARIOS EXPOSITORES EXTRANJEROS ( 3 EXPOS.) 500 1500  HONORARIOS EXPOSITORES NACIONALES (2 EXPOS.) 200 400  TOTAL  8400

----------


## gjaram

Buenos días Bruno; con respecto a la posible fecha del seminario que te parece la tercera semana de enero? (martes 24 de enero?). Te recomiendo esta fecha porque acá en Chile las vacaciones de verano en su gran mayoría son en febrero. Algunos comienzan la tercera o cuarta semana y otros definitivamente a comienzos de febrero y te comento esto por los posibles expositores o asistentes chilenos que deseen asistir de tal forma de asegurarnos que estén disponibles y que no esten vacacionando.
Me estoy contactando con un ing. agrónomo que a mi juicio puede aportar mucho al conocimiento del cultivo de arándanos en Perú y cuando tenga su respuesta te la envío. 
Cuando definamos la fecha hacemos las cartas para solicitar auspicio y poder motivar a algunas empresas chilenas para que apoyen el evento. Debes fijar el valor del auspicio y el valor de la inscripción.  
Hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Gloria: 
Sí me parece bien la fecha indicada, por lo que sólo haría falta confirmar la presencia de algún expositor chileno importante y que me confirmes de una vez cuánto costaría poder contar con su participación y qué temas trataría en el seminario, para también ir definiendo el programa. 
Yo te estoy considerando como una expositora más, así que también dime cuánto costaría contar con tu participación en el seminario para ir haciendo números, y si puedes, anda planteando la temática de tu exposición en este tema para ir dando a conocer el posible contenido informativo de este seminario que estamos planeando realizar. 
Por eso, creo que lo más importante por ahora es confirmar a un expositor con amplia experiencia en el manejo del cultivo, para organizar todo en función de sus disponibilidad... Así lo hace también mi papá con sus eventos. 
Yo voy confirmar dónde se realizaría el evento y me gustaría que me ayuden a calcular el número de posibles asistentes, para que los números cuadren al final y haya espacio suficiente para todos. En ese sentido, como estamos empezando, calculo que podrían asistir entre 50 y 100 personas -como mucho-... ¿Cuánta gente fue a los seminarios en los que participaste? 
Bueno Gloria, seguimos con este tema y vayamos definiendo esos puntos para seguir adelante con el siguiente paso para concretar este emprendimiento. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno, al Seminario de Cajamarca asistieron 86 personas y al de Casma 65. Creo que ahora hay mas interés por lo que debería haber una mayor asistencia y además hay mas tiempo, porque estos 2 se hicieron con 1 mes de anticipación. En la planilla se considera un valor de US 500, como honorario para los extranjeros. Por mi parte está bien, pero no se si los ing. agrónomos estén de acuerdo. Ayer me contacté con una persona que hubiera sido bueno que participara pero me dice que no le interesa. Hoy le enviaré un correo a una persona que él me recomendo, que es ing. agrónomo del INIA-Chile y a un especialista en frutales de la Universidad Austral de Chile quien fue uno de los primeros que comenzó hacer investigación en arándanos en el sur de Chile. Les voy a pedir que se contacten directamente contigo para tratar el tema de honorarios, fechas y detalles. En cuanto a mi tema, sería sobre "Plantas certificadas in vitro con tecnología de bajo costo". 
También sería bueno incorporar a una expositor que cuente su experiencia, un productor que tenga experiencia en todo el proceso de producción, incluido la cosecha y aqui voy a ver si me puedo contactar con una persona que conocí hace poco, no es un productor grande, pero tiene experiencia o tal vez me pueda recomendar a otra persona.  
De ahi te cuento, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Gloria: 
Muchas gracias por la información, porque me sirve para aclarar el panorama. El presupuesto no es más que un aproximado de lo mínimo que podría costar un evento así, por algunos montos pueden variar; sobre todo si se trata de un buen expositor. 
Ahora; no estoy seguor de poder traerlos en primera o cosas así, pero si conseguimos asupicios serían para ivertirlos principalmente en el seminario. Si sobra algo de platita, supongo que sabes que te correspondería parte; así que podemos llevar las cuentas juntos y buscar auspicios juntos, cada uno en su país. También me gustaría que me pases un resumen de 3 ó 5 líneas sobre tu exposición y cuáles serían los objetivos de ésta para poder promocionarla como parte del Programa que estamos armando. 
Mañana me comunico con la persona que has contactado para conversar con él al respecto, y me gustaría también traer a alguien que conozca bien el tema de mercados para el arándano, y mejor si puede adaptarlo al caso peruano. 
Voy a conversar también con los contactos nacionales que se han ofrecido aquí, y otros contactos que tengo por allí, que pueden aportar desde el ángulo del productor nacional. Se me ocurre que poder contar con la participación de mi papá tambíén podría aportar, por lo que le voy a preguntar si puede dar una presentación de las que suele hacer sobre el panorama de nuestras agroexportaciones, para de allí pasar a este minúsculo tema dentro de nuestra agricultura, que vienen a ser los arándanos. 
Sobre la fecha, te pregunto lo siguiente: ¿sería mejor antes de vacaciones o empezando el año laboral 2012, tipo finales de Febrero o inicios de Marzo?  
Sigamos coordinando para definir algo y poder buscar auspiciadores... 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno; definitivamente antes de vacaciones, porque en algunos casos las suelen extender un poco mas, y la fecha de regreso es incierta, en cambio antes de vacaciones es seguro que salen en esa fecha, sobre todo las instituciones educacionales, de investigación y estatales. Te voy a enviar un resumen del tema de mi presentación. 
Me parece muy bien que comienzes hacer un programa tentativo, de esta forma los interesados van a evaluar si asisten o no. Espero que llegues algún acuerdo con el contacto que te hice y con respecto a mi colaboración es ad-honorem, excepto la charla en la que estoy de acuerdo con el valor que fijaste al inicio. Sería muy bueno que tu padre participe ya que conoce bien ese tema y ya tiene una visión sobre la situación en Chile. Tengo otro contacto del Instituto Nacional de Investigaciones agropecuarias, donde hacen algo de transferencia tecnológica. A esta persona no la conosco personalmente, pero puedo preguntarle si se interesa. 
Cuando estes listos con el programa tentativo me lo envias para comenzar a enviarlo a las empresas que conosco y solicitar auspicio. Si logras reunir unas 5 o 6 ya tienes financiado en parte el seminario, ya que el resto se financiaría con la inscripción que debe ser menos de USD 150 porque como te contaba no creo que un evento de media jornada valga esto, por muy buenas que puedan ser las exposiciones y en algunos casos este valor es mas que nada por el "lugar" donde se realiza.  
Estamos en contacto, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Por creciente demanda.  *ARÁNDANOS AZULES PERUANOS TIENEN POTENCIAL EN EE.UU.*  _La oportunidad para ingresar al mercado estadounidense sería entre mediados de agosto y septiembre._  *Por:* Guillermo Westreicher H.  *Lima, 02 Septiembre (Agraria.pe).-* Perú tiene una oportunidad para exportar arándanos azules al mercado estadounidense entre mediados de agosto y septiembre, en un período de cuatro semanas en las cuales disminuye el abastecimiento de la fruta, afirmó Tom Richardson, gerente de la división de Giumarra en Wenatchee, empresa que agrupa a productores, distribuidores y comercializadores de alimentos en EE.UU. 
En relación a lo que debería tener en cuenta el productor peruano, el experto resaltó que actualmente se reconocen las propiedades antioxidantes de los arándanos, lo que no sucedía a inicios de los noventas, por lo cual se ha incrementado su demanda de esta fruta. 
No obstante, indicó que se deben afrontar desafíos como las regulaciones fitosanitarias (tratamiento en frío), la implementación y protección de variedades nuevas, y la potencial competencia de Méjico, que tiene la posibilidad de abastecer el mercado en la misma temporada.  *Mercado norteamericano* 
En EE.UU, los principales estados abastecedores son Florida, California, Georgia y Oregon, que comienzan a producir a partir de marzo y hasta agosto. Asimismo, entre finales de octubre e inicios de noviembre comienzan las importaciones de Sudamérica, principalmente de Argentina, Uruguay y Chile. 
Durante la exposición de Richardson en el seminario Fresh Connections Perú 2011, detalló que durante la temporada baja de exportación, a mediados de marzo, cuando los ingresos desde el hemisferio austral comienzan a disminuir y se incrementa la oferta local; los envíos se realizan por vía aérea, ya que son cantidades pequeñas. “Por el contrario, a partir de octubre o noviembre, comienza a utilizarse el transporte marítimo”, añadió- 
El especialista explicó que aunque existe lealtad a los arándanos chilenos, éstos se estarían destinando preferentemente a Europa, ya que se encuentran en desventaja, por ejemplo, en relación al arándano argentino, que no debe someterse a fumigación para ingresar a EE.UU. Esto forma parte de las regulaciones del gobierno, el cual obliga a este procedimiento o a  un tratamiento en frío.  *Estadísticas* 
De acuerdo a datos de Aduanas, en 2011 se han registrado dos embarques peruanos de arándanos azules. Uno corresponde a una muestra por US$ 45,5 (2,72 KG) enviada en julio por Félix Amador Acharte Lume a Suiza, mientras que el otro es una exportación de Intipa Foods S.A.C. a Holanda por US$ 8294,4 (911 kg), realizada el mes pasado.  *Datos* 
- Las exportaciones de arándanos de Perú en 2010 alcanzaron US$ 32,4 mil (6,4 TM), siendo los principales destinos: Bélgica (52,6% de participación), Canadá (14,8%) y Holanda (12,4%), según cifras de Aduanas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Sería genial contar con este Sr. Tom Richardson para el seminario de arándanos, porque necesitamos a alguien que conozca del mercado internacional de este producto. 
Si alguien tiene cómo contactarlo, me avisa. Yo voy a ver por mi lado si puedo contactarlo, aunque supongo que no va a ser nada fácil contar con él. Sin embargo, quiero tratar que aunque sea nos dé un charla virtual. 
Yo siempre digo que nada se pierde intentando... 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimados Bruno y Gloria:
Poco a poco va tomando forma este seminario, los felicito.
Pero con todo respeto les digo que los temas a tratar deberán se expuestos lo más claramente posible, sobre todo en los costos de instalación y mercado, ya que se trata de un cultivo nuevo y de altísima inversión por hectárea. 
Investigando un poco sobre el cultivo del arándano en Argentina, encontré que un productor se expresaba de la siguiente manera:  *"Que el negocio de la producción de arándanos, no se desvirtue y quede al final como un simple negocio de plantas, dejando al productor en crisis total y casi quebrado". * Algo de esto ocurrió en Argentina, cuando se dió inicio al cultivo. 
No me gustaria que esto me ocurriera a  mí ó a otro agricultor, inversionista.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Alper: 
Me parece oportuna tu aclaración, porque ese debe ser el objetivo principal de este seminario: "evitar desastres en quienes se animen a iniciar un proyecto de arándanos en el Perú".  
En ese sentido, creo que el seminario debe cumplir la función de preámbulo para aclarar las principales dudas que existen en torno al cultivo en nuestro país, para que puedan iniciar proyectos con la menor cantidad de errores -porque errores se van a cometer en el camino-. 
Acabo de enviar un correo a un contacto de Gloria para que me pase su propuesta de tema y su propuesta económica para seguir evaluando y definiendo las alternativas. 
También le dije hoy a mi padre que teníamos que hacer un seminario de arándanos, y me dijo que estaba de acuerdo, porque se lo acaban de sugerir también en Chile, donde acaba de hacer una presentación. Contar con el apoyo de inform@cción ayudaría mucho a conseguir auspicios, lo que también permitiría mejorar el seminario en general.  
Aprovecho para pasarles una propuesta preliminar de lo que creo se debería tratar en una seminario de arándanos en el Perú, para cumplir con las expectativas de los asistentes; así que espero puedan darme sus críticas y sugerencias para hacer que este seminario sea útil para los productores e inversionistas que inicien proyectos de arándanos aquí en el Perú: Principales variedades de arándanos y variedades con mayor potencial para el Perú: : características, ventajas y desventajas.Principales aspectos fisiológicos del arándano.Principales zonas de producción en el país: características, ventajas y desventajas.Costos de producción del arándano en el Perú.Manejo del cultivo: Desde plantación del cultivo hasta la post-cosecha.Principales aspectos fitosanitarios del cultivo de arándanos en el Perú.Comercialización y mercados para el  arándano peruano.Análisis y comparación de los casos de Chile, Argentina, Uruguay y Colombia.
Espero sus críticas y sugerencias al respecto... 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno; me parece bien la propuesta de temas que mencionas y encuentro muy oportuna la frase del productor argentino en el mensaje de Alper.  "*Que el negocio de la producción de arándanos, no se desvirtue y quede al final como un simple negocio de plantas**, dejando al productor en crisis total y casi quebrado"!!, muy buena!.*  Debido a la amplia diversidad de temas que propones, te voy a contactar con la persona del INIA que te mencione en otro correo, quien junto al contacto anterior serán un aporte excelente para este seminario y como bien dices nada se pierde con intentarlo....mucha suerte, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Un artículo o noticia más al respecto para seguir empapándonos del tema, mientras sacamos adelante este seminario que estamos planeando realizar para impulsar el negocio de los arándanos en el Perú... Saludos.  *Envíos de arándanos argentinos crecerán en temporada 2011/12* _ Proyectan exportaciones por 17.303 toneladas. _ El Comité Argentino de Blueberries dio a conocer las estimaciones iniciales para la temporada 2011/12, la cual comenzará con los primeros envíos en septiembre desde Tucumán, continuando con Concordia en octubre para finalizar en noviembre con Buenos Aires. 
A través de un reporte de precosecha la entidad informó que se proyecta un total de 17.303 toneladas, registrando un incremento del 15% en comparación a la campaña 2010/2011, la cual finalizó con un total de 14.923 tons. 
Las exportaciones comenzarían la semana 37 con envíos a Estados Unidos y Reino Unido. Se proyecta que las exportaciones tengan su peak entre las semanas 44 y 46 con 8.144 toneladas. 
En términos de mercados Inés Peláez, Gerente del Comité Argentino de Blueberries, explicó a www.portalfruticola.com que esperan se mantenga la “ecuación del año pasado” cuando el 65% de las exportaciones llegaron a Estados Unidos, seguido de Europa Continental y Reino Unido con un 28% aproximadamente, seguidos de Canadá (6%) y Asia (2%). 
En detalle, se estima que durante la temporada 2011/12 Estados Unidos recibirá 11.110 toneladas; Reino Unido (2.745 tons.); Europa Continental (1.993 tons.); Canadá (1.022 tons.); otros mercados (430 tons.). 
Se proyecta que los envíos se realicen mayoritariamente por aire, vía que totalizaría alrededor de 13.567 tons. mientras que por vía marítima las exportaciones rondarían las 3.733 tons. 
En cuanto a la calidad de la fruta, Peláez explica que “en general nuestra calidad es excelente. Se está trabajando en el recambio varietal para además, de buscar adelantarnos en la temporada, poder satisfacer atributos de la demanda sobre todo en temas de calibre. Esto se da especialmente en las regiones de Tucuman y Concordia”. 
¿Cuáles son los principales factores (ya sea positivos o negativos, climáticos, económicos) que han afectando la producción para esta temporada? 
“Como es sabido a la Argentina la castiga particularmente el alto costo de mano de obra y el tipo de cambio fijo donde los insumos son en dólares. En cuanto a lo climático esperamos tener una temporada razonable. El período de heladas está terminando pero siempre puede haber algún problema de último momento. Como positivo, destaco la consolidación de nuestro Comité cuyos reportes ayudarán a tener un buen panorama del ritmo de las exportaciones y esto contribuirá seguramente a ordenar el mercado, que en los últimos años carecía de información precisa y confiable que le permitiera tomar decisiones en cuanto a promociones y otros temas decisivos en lo comercial”. 
Por ello, es que este año el Comité contrató una agencia de comunicaciones en Estados Unidos “poder comunicar a toda la industria la confiabilidad de la Argentina como proveedor de arándanos en contra estación. Estamos con una campaña muy interesante donde nos apropiamos del otoño como estación para Argentina. La fruta de invierno es habitualmente de Chile y nosotros presentamos una comunicación que juega con lo emocional ‘Fall for Argentinean Blueberries’ en el doble tema de enamorarse y del otoño”.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/09/05/13305/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y otra noticia más, pues no hace falta esparar al seminario para empezar a aprender...  *Baja producción afecta a la oferta de arándanos en el Reino Unido * _Mal tiempo afectó producciones locales y de Polonia._ 
Los retails del Reino Unido se están enfrentando a una baja oferta de arándanos debido al mal tiempo que afectó a los cultivos de esta berry en Polonia y en el mismo Reino Unido, informó _The Grocer. _ De acuerdo a lo reportado por el medio Sainsbury´s ha reducido los paquetes de la fruta de 225gr a 150 gr, lo que ha afectado también al precio del producto. 
Un vocero de la empresa señaló a _The Grocer_ que la medida de reducir el tamaño de los envases se tomó luego de una larga deliberación y de querer seguir ofreciéndoles a los clientes arándanos a un precio asequible. 
Por su parte Waitrose se comprometió a ayudar a los productores británicos a aumentar los niveles de producción y a extender la temporada británica. 
Se informó que fuertes vientos provocaron que la fruta cayera de los arbustos en algunas granjas del Reino Unido. En Norfolk una helada provocó que se perdiera fruta. 
Los arándanos se han convertido en la segunda berry más popular entre los consumidores británicos siendo superada por la frutilla, informó _The Grocer. _ *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...l-reino-unido/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Dole anuncia el inicio de la temporada de berries fuera de EE.UU* _
Los primeros envíos provienen desde Argentina _ La temporada de berries en el extranjero ya está en marcha para Dole. De acuerdo a lo reportado por la compañía esperan los primeros arribos de arándanos argentinos durante la semana 37. 
Se informó que a medida que avance la temporada a estos le seguirán las entregas desde Uruguay y Chile. 
Dole Food Company, el mayor proveedor de frutas y hortalizas en el mundo, señaló a traves de un comunicado que con una logística sofisticada y una larga experiencia en el transporte aéreo y terrestre cumple con todos los requisitos de embalaje para ofrecer un producto de calidad a sus clientes. 
La oferta de berries de la compañía también incluye frutillas, frambuesas, moras y grosellas.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...el-extranjero/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Argentina: Existe un protocolo de calidad para arándanos frescos* 
La Dirección Nacional de Alimentos estableció un “Protocolo de calidad para arándanos frescos”, que debe ser cumplido por quienes deseen exportar. La fruta fresca debe reunir un conjunto de propiedades físicas y químicas. Las condiciones mínimas que cada unidad (fruto) debe reunir son las siguientes: bien desarrollada; sana; no poseer olores y/o sabores extraños; estar en un estado de madurez apropiado según el color; contenido de azúcares y consistencia adecuada; libre de manchas, lesiones o heridas; libre de machucamiento; sin podredumbre.  _Requisitos de calidad diferenciada_:  
A) Madurez: está determinada por: – Color exterior del fruto: deberá ser el característico en el 100% de la superficie. No se admitirán coloraciones verdosas; Contenido de azúcares: mínimo 7º Brix, determinado refractométricamente; – Consistencia: condición de fruta firme al tacto (coincide con el estado de la coloración). 
B) Cera natural: como mínimo, el 90% de la superficie de la fruta debe contener cera natural, determinada visualmente. 
C) Arándanos en pudrición: menos del 1% en bandeja, determinado visualmente. 
D) Arándanos dañados (aplastados, chorreados): menos del 2% en bandeja. 
E) Arándanos cicatrizados (provenientes de rameos, daños por pájaros, heridas): menos del 4% en bandeja. 
F) Tamaño de frutos: calibres según el máximo diámetro ecuatorial : grande (mayor a 12 mm), mediano (8 a 11 mm), y chico (entre 6 y 8 mm). Tolerancia en tamaño: se admitirá un 3 % por bandeja de frutos de tamaños dispares. 
G) Tolerancia en peso: +/- 5% de lo especificado como peso neto. 
H) Materias extrañas: no se aceptará la presencia de materia extraña (polvo, hojas, piedras, etc).  _Contaminantes químicos: _ A) Plaguicidas: No detectable según método oficial reconocido. Los productos utilizados deben estar autorizados por el Senasa para dicho cultivo.  _Otras consideraciones: _ A) Vida útil del producto: 35 días. Pasados 25 días de la cosecha se comienzan a evidenciar niveles de ablandamiento y pudrición del fruto. 
Por lo tanto, se aceptará para llevar el Sello a aquellas bandejas de arándanos que no superen los 35 días entre cosecha y recepción del producto por el cliente interno o externo.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...danos-frescos/*

----------


## ricardos

Estimado Bruno.
Me encuentro trabajando en la zona de Huaraz, la consulta es en esta parte del Callejón de 
Huaylas se puede desarrollar este cultivo.Tambien te pediria cual es la altitud minima para sembrar.  
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno.
> Me encuentro trabajando en la zona de Huaraz, la consulta es en esta parte del Callejón de 
> Huaylas se puede desarrollar este cultivo.Tambien te pediria cual es la altitud minima para sembrar.  
> Saludos.

 Estimado Ricardo: 
Esas son precisamente algunas de las dudas que pretendemos aclarar durante el seminario, ya que existen muchas interrogantes al respecto. La idea es hacer el mejor esfuerzo para que la información que brindemos sea pertinente para el caso específico del Perú. Tal vez ese día saquemos algunas conclusiones al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## stevia

Estimados.
Amigos visitar sobre el tema de Arandanos.  http://www.arandanos.org 
Saludos

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## gjaram

Adan, cuentame recibiste la información que te envie?. Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto, gracias, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Para contarles que me reuní brevemente con mi papá para ofrecerle que participe y me ayude a desarrollar este nuevo Simposium del Arándano que estamos planeando entre todos aquí. 
Me parece que está interesado, así que probablemente esté lanzado el evento el mes que viene, para tirar con todo hacia adelante, y con miras a hacer esto todos los años; como el SIUVA de inform@cción. 
Obviamente será un evento más chico en comparación, pero la idea es que el Seminario de Arándanos se consolide de la manera en que lo hizo el SIUVA en estos 12 años de vida. 
Voy a conversar en detalle con él esta semana que regresa de Arequipa, y vamos a definir fecha y lugar para el evento; teniendo en cuenta principalmente, el poder contar con las cifras de la campaña de exportación de arándanos del Perú y de la región sudamericana y el tiempo suficiente para promocionar adecuadamente el seminario. 
Yo me voy a encargar de construir la imagen del evento (empezaré por el logo), así que dentro de poco voy a necesitar el apoyo de todos los interesados para que el seminario de arándanos comience con buen pie. 
Saludos

----------


## Ernesto Dobbertin

Amigos de agroforum me interesaria saber un poco mas de los requerimientos edafoclimaticos del arandano, creo que este cultivo podria ser un boom en la sierra, articulando cadenas productivas y asociando pequeños productores, talvez seria la respuesta al programa sierra exportadora que realmente nunca funciono, el apoyo en coperacion tecnica de los amigos chilenos seria importantisimo, yo soy de cajamarca, tengo unos terrrenitos y me interesaria mucho capacitarme y producir arandanos, ojala tenga mucho exito este evento tan importante

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigos de agroforum me interesaria saber un poco mas de los requerimientos edafoclimaticos del arandano, creo que este cultivo podria ser un boom en la sierra, articulando cadenas productivas y asociando pequeños productores, talvez seria la respuesta al programa sierra exportadora que realmente nunca funciono, el apoyo en coperacion tecnica de los amigos chilenos seria importantisimo, yo soy de cajamarca, tengo unos terrrenitos y me interesaria mucho capacitarme y producir arandanos, ojala tenga mucho exito este evento tan importante

 Excelente Ernesto: 
Te contamos entonces como un interesado más de esta iniciativa, ya que precisamente el evento estaría dirigido a gente como tú, así como demás productores, comercializadores y proveedores de insumos para el negocio específico de los arándanos. Definitivamente, Cajamarca es una de la zonas donde aparentemente se pueden cultivar arándanos con buenos resultados; pero quiero que todo eso sea aclarado por gente experta -nacional y extranjera- que sepan del tema y puedan aportar con información útil y relevante para el caso peruano en particular, que considero está en pañales, pero con opciones de un rápido crecimiento -similar a lo que pasó con la uva red globe-. 
Contamos también con tu apoyo para que nos ayudes, por ejemplo, a difundir el evento en Cajamarca una vez se haya lanzado con fecha, lugar y programa tentativo. 
Por otra parte, es bueno saber que cada vez se interesan más personas en el evento, y sobre todo en el cultivo, que según mi modesta opinión, tiene gran potencial de comercialización a nivel internacional. El tema de la producción es especialidad de ustedes y estaría por verse si podemos ser lo suficientemente competitivos como para consolidar el arándano peruano en los mercados internacionales. Como siempre, creo que la oportunidad estaría en saber aprovechar nuestra variedad de climas y pisos ecológicos para salir antes que el resto de países de la región y bla, bla, bla... 
En fin, podría seguir hablando y hablando sobre supuestos, pero creo que ya es hora de poner las cartas sobre la mesa para ver si si la jugada es ganadora o no. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más información preliminar para seguir empapándonos del tema, antes de la realización del seminario, para poder contrastar información y sacar algunas conclusiones importantes el día del evento.... Saludos.  *La variada situación de la cosecha de arándanos en Argentina *  Una curva de producción más temprana que la de 2010 se espera para la zona productora de arándanos de Tucumán debido al incremento de superficie y participación de variedades tempranas, informó el Comité de Arándanos de Argentina.  
Según el “Avance de la cosecha de arándanos en Argentina – Reporte de Clima y Fenología a las semanas 36/37 de 2011” dado a conocer por la entidad, las heladas que se sintieron en agosto fueron localizadas, de baja intensidad y duración, afectando sólo situaciones puntuales. 
Se informó que durante la semana 34 se realizaron las primeras cosechas de algunas de las  variedades tempranas – Snowchaser, Springhigh, Saphire y Emeral – para luego en la semana 35 realizar nuevos cortes. 
En los campos sin protección de heladas el inicio de la campaña se estima para la semana 38/40, detalla el documento. 
De acuerdo a un relevamiento de APRATUC al 1 de septiembre se estima una producción de 7.200 toneladas de la berry, de las cuales unas 4.000 se destinarían al mercado de fruta fresca dejando el resto para procesados. 
De la misma forma se espera que los primeros días de octubre salgan los primeros vuelos directos Tucumán-Miami. 
En el caso de Concoria se reportó que durante las últimas dos semanas el avance de la fenología de la variedad O´Neal ha sido lento en cuanto al final de la floración. El reporte indica que es muy probable que en esta variedad un porcentaje menor de yemas no abra. 
“Los frutos más adelantados presentan valores de entre 8 y 9 mm”, expone el reporte.
El avance de la Misty también ha sido lento. Se informó que se ven pocas flores en las plantas y prácticamente no hay yemas sin abrir. 
En el caso de la Emerald, esta ya terminó su floración y de las tres variedades es la que tiene un mayor crecimiento, alcanzando los 12 mm en los frutos más adelantados. 
El volumen estimado para la zona de Concordia es de alrededor de 8.000 toneladas. 
En el caso de la zona de Buenos Aires, se estiman buenas temperaturas durante la primera quincena de septiembre y un aumento de ellas en la segunda, lo que favorecería el desarrollo de la fruta. 
“Fenológicamente la fruta viene algo adelantada con respecto al año pasado, que se adelante unos días o no el inicio de cosecha va a depender de cómo se den las temperaturas durante el mes de septiembre y primera quincena de octubre”, expone el reporte.  *Fuente: https://www.agroforum.pe/newreply.ph...streply&t=5321*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les cuento que me reuní con mi papá para revisar y definir algunos puntos iniciales del Seminario Internacional del Arándano, que se realizará en Liima, en la Universidad Agraria La Molina, 
La fecha exacta está aún por definirse, pero va a tener que ser en febrero, pues la gran novedad al respecto que les tengo es que el seminario se llevará a cabo un días después del AgroFórum 2012, que mi papá quiere consolidar como una conferencia que abarque como tema central a la agricultura nacional; por lo que yo calculo sería el 24 de febero del 2012. 
La idea es poder cubrir ambos eventos en un periodo de 3 días, para aprovechar las instalaciones y toda la logística empleada para organizar el AgroFórum 2012. 
Les cuento que revisamos la invitación que se realizó para el SEPA de arándanos el año pasado, y que la comparamos con el programa tentaivo que planteé en este tema, y lo considero óptimo para un este primer seminario internacional del arándano que organizaría junto a _inform@cción;_ cuyo programa preliminar sería el siguiente y aún faltando definir a los expositores de todos menos el primer punto:Situación y perspectivas del cultivo del arándano en Perú (Fernando Cillóniz)Principales variedades de arándanos y variedades con mayor potencial para el Perú: características, ventajas y desventajas.Principales aspectos fisiológicos del arándano.Manejo del cultivo: Desde plantación del cultivo hasta la post-cosecha.Costos de producción del arándano en el Perú.Principales aspectos fitosanitarios del cultivo de arándanos en el Perú: control de plagas y enfermedadesPrincipales zonas de producción en el país: características, ventajas y desventajas.Comercialización y mercados para el  arándano peruano: principales mercados, fortalezas, debilidades, oportunidades y amenazas.Análisis y comparación de los casos de Chile, Argentina, Uruguay y Colombia.Entonces; lo que me falta es definir al 100% la fecha del seminario y realizar el aviso de lanzamiento. Yo me ofrecí para hacer toda la imagen del evento, así que la semana que viene les muestro el logotipo que hayamos definido para empezar a maketear y difundir el evento. 
Ahora sí, más que nunca, voy a necesitar el apoyo de todos los interesados en este seminario, para que el evento sea lo más útil y objetivo posible para los productores e inversionistas -nacionales o extranjeros- que quieren desarrollar este cultivo con miras a la exportación.  
Como verán, parece un curso de introducción a los arándanos; pero si no me equivoco, eso es lo que necesitamos hoy en día. Y la idea es que los siguientes seminarios vayan avanzando de manera paralela al negocio de los arándanos en el Perú. 
Los mantendré informados de las novedades , mientras preparamos el lanzamiento para anunciar nuestro I Seminario Internacional del Arándano, Lima - Perú 2012.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Saludos a todos

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno; me alegro mucho que vayas avanzando en el programa. Una consulta es un seminario de 1 día completo o una tarde?. Porque si es de una tarde no van a poder presentar todos esos temas de manera profunda. Ahora si es de un día completo ahi si que es posible realizarlo. Lo ideal en las presentaciones es que cada expositor exponga 30 minutos. En los seminarios de Casma y Cajamarca fueron 6 exposiciones de 20 minutos cada uno, mas las palabras de bienvenida, mas el coffe break, mas la mesa redonda la finalizar las presentacion. Estuvimos de 14.00 a 20.00 hrs. 
Podrías agregar la experiencia de algún productor, especialmente los que han tenido mas inconvenientes para que no se repitan los mismos errores. Cuando tengas listo el programa me lo envías para poder hacer difusión y conseguir auspicio.  Mucha suerte con tu seminario!!. Gloria

----------


## gjaram

Lo otro es que sería super práctico que les entregaran las presentaciones a los participantes!, por último en un formato resumido o que les entreguen un libro de resumenes con las presentaciones, eso es bienvenido en cualquier evento, especialmente por el perfil de las personas a la cual está dirigido el evento, que no tienen experiencia en este tipo de cultivo y un libro de resumenes o presentaciones les será de mucha utilidad. Hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno; me alegro mucho que vayas avanzando en el programa. Una consulta es un seminario de 1 día completo o una tarde?. Porque si es de una tarde no van a poder presentar todos esos temas de manera profunda. Ahora si es de un día completo ahi si que es posible realizarlo. Lo ideal en las presentaciones es que cada expositor exponga 30 minutos. En los seminarios de Casma y Cajamarca fueron 6 exposiciones de 20 minutos cada uno, mas las palabras de bienvenida, mas el coffe break, mas la mesa redonda la finalizar las presentacion. Estuvimos de 14.00 a 20.00 hrs. 
> Podrías agregar la experiencia de algún productor, especialmente los que han tenido mas inconvenientes para que no se repitan los mismos errores. Cuando tengas listo el programa me lo envías para poder hacer difusión y conseguir auspicio.  Mucha suerte con tu seminario!!. Gloria

 Hola Gloria:  
La idea es hacer un seminario de todo un día para tener tiempo de ver algunos temas con más profundidad, aunque eso siempre es difícil de hacer, incluso en 30 minutos; pero haremos el mejor esfuerzo por garantizar que las exposiciones vayan al grano, en cuanto a lo que necesitamos hoy en día en Perú para consolidar este cultivo como uno más de nuestra canasta agroexpotadora. 
Tengo presente todas tus recomendaciones para ver si las llegamos a implementar, y es casi seguro que algún productor peruano exponga su aventura con el arándano... Lo que tengo que ver es cuál sería el mejor ejemplo para ser presentado. Esto lo definiré con mi papá y hermanos que son agrónomos y me están ayudando.   

> Lo otro es que sería super práctico que les entregaran las presentaciones a los participantes!, por último en un formato resumido o que les entreguen un libro de resumenes con las presentaciones, eso es bienvenido en cualquier evento, especialmente por el perfil de las personas a la cual está dirigido el evento, que no tienen experiencia en este tipo de cultivo y un libro de resumenes o presentaciones les será de mucha utilidad. Hasta pronto, Gloria

 De esto si ni se preocupen... Soy consciente de la importancia de las presentaciones para los que acuden a eventos técnicos como éste, por lo que veré de qué manera entregaré las presentaciones a los asistentes del seminario. 
Mi papá solía entregar las presentaciobes en un CD, pero ahora las distribuye a través de su página web, donde tiene una "Biblioteca Virtual" para archivar muchos de los documentos que circulan por inform@cción. 
Y como AgroFórum va a ser uno de los organizadores del Seminario, creo que lo único que me impediría colgar las presentaciones aquí serían los mismos autores; ya que lo que yo busco es que la información útil esté al alcance de cualquiera y de manera gratuita.  
De esa manera, me gustaría AgroFórum se posicione como "La Universidad Nacional Agraria Virtual del Perú"... donde los profesores somos todos, y los alumnos también -pero de cualquier nacionalidad-...  :Smile:  
Saludos, gracias y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Comienza cosecha de arándanos en Chile*_En la zona norte del país._ 
En la zona de Ovalle y Tilama, en la Región de Coquimbo, la exportadora chilena Vitalberry inició la cosecha de arándanos en Chile, principal proveedor del Hemisferio Sur. 
La cosecha comenzó la misma semana que la temporada pasada, entre el 13 y 19 de septiembre. Se espera que el proceso de recolección se extienda entre las semanas 37 y 50, en las zonas productoras localizadas desde Santiago hacia el norte. 
Felipe Juillerat, Gerente de Ventas de la exportadora Vital Berry Marketing, confirmó a www.portalfruticola.com que la primera cosecha de la empresa comenzó con las variedades O´neal y Misty para continuar luego con Star, Emerald y Jewel, principalmente. 
En términos de calidad y condición de la fruta, Juillerat comentó que la fruta cumple con los requisitos de calidad, calibre, y dulzor. Detalló que prácticamente se presenta sin defectos. Añadió que en términos de condición vemos que la cosecha se ha iniciado sin problemas. La fruta la vemos sana. 
Vital Berry proyecta exportar entre 600 y 700 toneladas correspondientes a las zonas tempranas de producción en el país sudamericano. *
Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...anos-en-chile/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*En Argentina se exportaron arándanos a un valor promedio de 14,0 u$s/kg*  _El precio máximo declarado fue de 25,5 u$s/kg y correspondió una operación por 3210 kilos con destino a Reino Unido declarada por la empresa Tecnovital.  _ En la primera quincena del presente mes de septiembre se declararon exportaciones argentinas de arándanos por 49.153 kilogramos a un valor promedio ponderado de 14,0 u$s/kg. 
De las 21 operaciones registradas entre el 1 y el 15 de septiembre de 2011, apenas 10 se declararon con precios iguales o superiores a 14,0 u$s/kg, mientras que las restantes 11 lo hicieron con valores de 8,0 a 13,3 u$s/kg. Los datos corresponden a la posición arancelaria 0810.40.00.910G del SIM/Afip. 
El precio máximo declarado fue de 25,5 u$s/kg y correspondió una operación por 3210 kilos con destino a Reino Unido declarada por la empresa Tecnovital. 
En la primera quincena del presente mes de septiembre el 70,3% de las ventas externas de arándanos se declaró a Reino Unido, mientras que el 13,5% se registró con destino a Holanda (puerto de Rotterdam), el 11,7% a Francia y el 4,5% restante a Brasil. 
El grueso de las exportaciones argentinas de arándanos se concentra en los meses de octubre y de noviembre. 
El 24 de noviembre se festeja en los EE.UU. el Día de Acción de Gracias y el consumo de arándanos registra un pico estacional en ese país (la comida típica en ese día es el pavo relleno con salsa agridulce de arándanos y batatas). Por tal motivo las exportaciones enviadas al mercado estadounidense antes de esa fecha reciben un precio FOB superior que las colocadas posteriormente.  *Fuente: Infocampo.com.ar*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Aprovecho en comunicarme con todos a través de este tema para decirles que pronto estaremos comunicándonos con los que se han contactado con nosotros para conversar sobre el seminario y recabar la información necesaria para definir el programa. 
En esta etapa vamos a contactar a los posibles expositores extranjeros para negociar con ellos su participación durante el seminario, para así poder empezar a promocionar el evento como se debe. 
Conversé nuevamente con mi padre acerca de la fecha, y eso lo vamos a definir en función de las reuniones que tengamos y de las respuesta de los expertos internacionales; pero éste debe realizarse entre febrero y finales de marzo, por la cercanía al SIUVA 2012. 
Agradecerle también a todos los que me están apoyando con el seminario, porque entre todos vamos a tratar de hacer un simposio a la medida; que parece puede consolidarse para realizar uno cada año. 
Los que puedan comunicarse conmigo para coordinar una reunión, por favor háganlo que ando bastante ocupado. De lo contrario, es probable que me comunique con algunos de ustedes este fin de semana para coordinar al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Gonza

Estimados(as): me parece muy bien que el tema de los arandanos este tomando vuelo. Por mi parte me ofrezco para apoyar en lo que estoy trabajando en este momento, me refiero a la cosecha mecanizada de arandanos para fresco y para IQF(congelado). La cosecha de este berrie requiere de bastante mano de obra y su costo es un item importante del costo total del cultivo. Cada vez la mano de obra es mas escasa, por lo tanto es bueno que desde ya conozcan los sistema de cosecha mecanizada, una alternativa a la cosecha manual. El otro tema que podría apoyar es con el contacto para el seminario de un especialista en el cultivo del arandano (Blueberry), para que exponga sobre la parte fisiológica del cultivo, ya que para zonificar el cultivo y plantarlo donde se de bien, es básico conocer la fisiología de la especie. 
Bueno seguimos en contacto, saludos 
Gonzalo Ramírez N.
Ing. Agrónomo
Fitopatólogo
SOBITEC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Necesito un poco de ayuda para definir la fecha del evento, para que sea una fecha conveniente para la moyoría de los interesados; porque es lo que me falta para lanzar el evento formalmente. Tengo como opciones: 
- Mediados de Febrero
- Mediados o Finales de Marzo
- Mediados de Abril 
El asunto es que hay una pequeña campaña que me parece es de marzo a abril, por lo que algunos me han recomendado que el evento no se cruce con esta época. Sin embargo, el evento se realizaría en el marco de AgroFórum 2012, y mi padre opta por hacerlo como máximo a mediados de Marzo. Por eso, ¿quería saber qué piensan aquellos que posibilemente asistan o estén interesados en asistir al Simposio del Arándano que estamos organizando desde este tema? 
Espero me puedan dar sus opiniones al respecto, porque quiero tomar la decisón de una vez. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les escribo para contarles rápidamente que ya hemos decidido la fecha en que se realizará el Seminario Internacional de Arándanos, y éste se llevará a cabo el día jueves 15 de marzo de 2012, luego del AgroFórum 2012, que se realizará un día antes (miércoles 14 de marzo). Descarté el martes 13, porque no quiero nada de mala suerte es día. 
El lugar donde se desarrollará el seminario es en el Centro de Convenciones del Jockey Club del Perú (Lima), así que esperamos haber escogido bien -tanto fecha como lugar- para que la mayoría de los interesados puedan asistir el día del evento. Yo estoy diseñando el logotipo para lanzar oficialmente el seminario, y luego empezaremos a definir los expositores extranjeros que participarán, para lanzar un programa preliminar y empezar con la búsqueda de auspicios. 
Ya saben todos que están todos invitados a colaborar con sugerencias, críticas o contactos que puedan ser útiles para que el evento salga como ustedes se lo esperan; así que espero esta semana poder hacer el lanzamiento oficial del Seminario Internacional del Arándano (SIA 2012). 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Esta vez escribo para lanzar el logotipo del SIA (Simposium Internacional del Arándano), que he realizado y elegido yo mismo de las opciones que diseñé. Lamentablemente no hay tiempo para ponernos exquisitos, así que ese va a ser el rostro del evento de aquí en adelante. 
Sólo faltan algunos detalles para poder lanzar el evento com bombos y platillos, pero les cuento que ya tengo todo preparado para trabajar la imagen de campaña de este nuevo seminario. Pido las disculpas del caso, porque estamos un poco atrasados con la organización, debido al Simposium de la Palta *(SIPA 2011)* que está organizando _inform@cción,_ y que está próximo a realizarse. 
Espero les guste el logotipo... y si no... van a tener que soportarlo porque tenemos que seguir avanzando. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Exportaciones de arándanos argentinos a Europa se disparan casi seis veces.* _
Reino Unido presentó una fuerza alza en sus importaciones. _ El consumo de arándanos argentinos en Europa continental se ha incrementado en más de un 572% año a año en lo que va de esta temporada, según las últimas cifras dadas a conocer por el Comité Argentino de Blueberries.  
Hasta la semana 41 los envíos se situaron en 377.2 toneladas métricas (TM), cifra superior a la alcanzada en la campaña anterior cuando se enviaron 56 TM de la berry. 
De acuerdo a lo reportado por el organismo Reino Unido registró un aumento del 174% en sus importaciones, pasando de las 147 TM a 404 TM en lo que va del periodo 2011/12. 
En cuanto a los envíos a EE.UU se informó que estos bajaron en un 33% hasta las 517 TM, cuando durante el mismo periodo del año pasado llegaron a las 781 TM. A pesar de esto, el país sigue siendo el mayor comprador a nivel mundial. 
Por su parte los despachos a Asia, a la semana 41, acumulan 35.9 TM, un 13% menos que el periodo previo. 
Canadá presentó una disminución del 7% en los envíos de la berry argentina. 
En un plano más general, las exportaciones de arándanos argentinos experimentaron un aumento del 27% a nivel mundial.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...si-seis-veces/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
También les dejo la edición especial del Portal Frutícola sobre el negocio de los arándanos en Chile. Está muy interesante, y para los que están poniendo sus ojos en este cultivo, es una muy buena oportunidad para revisar y aprender de la experiencia chilena con este cultivo. 
Aún hay mucho camino por recorrer aquí en el Perú, pero sin duda se trata de un cultivo con gran potencial para ser desarrollado en nuestro país, si hacemos las cosas bien desde un principio; así que me despido de ustedes citando el párrafo final del primer artículo de esta publicación porque creo que es muy importante para nuestra realidad:  *"Los beneficios de trabajar de manera asociativa quedan en evidencia. La clave es la disposición para compartir experiencias, manteniendo por supuesto la individualidad de cada empresa para tomar sus respectivas decisiones comerciales."  http://www.portalfruticola.com/wp-co...nos_201110.pdf * El arándano está de moda en el mundo y el Perú debe saber aprovechar esta oportunidad. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Perspectivas para la temporada de arándanos en EE.UU*Jim Roberts, vicepresidente de ventas de Naturipe Farms LLC, conversó con www.portalfruticola.com acerca de cómo se ven las cosas en el mercado estadounidense para los productores de arándanos del Hemisferio Sur, ahora que se ha dado inicio a una nueva temporada de la berry. 
En medio del ajetreado mundo de la FRESH SUMMIT el ejecutivo nos comenta que aquellos productores que están apostando por altos retornos por el producto congelado deben pensarlo dos veces.
Esto debido a que los congeladores se están llenado tras una buena temporada en el país del norte, que llevó a muchos a optar por la opción de congelado debido a los buenos precios. 
Creo que hemos visto al procesamiento llegar a un punto alto y creo que probablemente va a empezar a bajar, y estoy un poco preocupado cuando oigo que los compradores no están haciendo órdenes, dijo. 
Vimos que esto pasó hace unos cuatro años atrás, agregó, momento en el cual el precio de los procesados aumentó, las órdenes disminuyeron y luego un año después los precios bajaron. 
Si yo fuera un productor de Chile, sin duda vería eso como una posibilidad pero sería un poco más cauteloso esta temporada de lo que fui la temporada pasada. 
Roberts señala que la temporada pasada fue una gran oportunidad para los productores pero que durante esta se va a ver una disminución.  *Perspectivas de la temporada* 
Mientras hay algunas dudas respecto al mercado de los procesados, Roberts es muy optimista respecto a la transición hacia la temporada chilena.
Nos cuenta que la temporada local terminó hace poco en EE.UU y ya se está viendo la llegada de la berry desde Argentina. Estamos saliendo de una temporada récord en arándanos nacionales, de un mercado muy fuerte y esperamos que continúe durante el programa de invierno, expuso. 
Cree que no habrá un mayor traslape entre las producciones ya que se espera que gran parte de los volúmenes de Chile lleguen a EE.UU una vez que los despachos desde Argentina comiencen a decaer. 
Parece que va a ser una transición sin problemas desde ese punto y eso es lo que nosotros vimos que impulsó una gran demanda en el mercado estadounidense durante la temporada domestica este año, ninguna de nuestras zonas productores se traslapó con la otra.  Cuando somos capaces de hacer eso y la madre naturaleza nos ayuda, vemos un mercado más fuerte, enfatizó. 
Añade que la industria seguirá aprovechando los beneficios para la salud asociados al arándano en términos de promociones de marketing para el producto, sobre todo durante el periodo de año nuevo.  *Asia* 
El ejecutivo señala que la posibilidad de exportar mayores volúmenes a Asia es algo que esperan. Desde el punto de vista de un productor de arándanos estamos muy emocionados porque sabemos que la producción mundial de arándanos se va a duplicar en los próximos cuatro años. 
Tener nuevos mercados que se abran, sea China, Hong Kong, Corea o India es algo que se está mirando, es algo que necesitamos como industria para ayudar a que se aumente el consumo. 
Indicó que es poco probable que un aumento en las exportaciones de arándanos a Asia tenga un impacto dramático en el suministro que se destina a EE.UU.  *Impact Award* 
Recientemente Naturipe recibió el 2011 PMA Impact Award (Premio Impacto) por su producto Berry Quick Sancks, un envase con arándanos listos para consumir, conveniente y saludable para grandes y chicos.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...anos-en-ee-uu/*

----------


## YESSENYA

Buen dia disculpe quisiera que me pudiera brindar alguna informacion actualizada el como se encuentar el cultivo del arandano en el peru

----------


## ericvega

Buenas tardes
Muy buena iniciativa Bruno, seria bueno que nos informes con anticipacion de este evento ya que hay productores que viven lejos de la capital como es mi caso, yo soy de Piura y estoy completamente interesado en este cultivo. 
Me gustaria saber si hay empresas en Piura que esten dedicadas a la produccion de arandano, me parece que en sechura ya han hecho ensayos pero no se si ha sido factible. 
Gracias y saludos.  
Eric Vega Herreros

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buen dia disculpe quisiera que me pudiera brindar alguna informacion actualizada el como se encuentar el cultivo del arandano en el peru

  

> Buenas tardes
> Muy buena iniciativa Bruno, seria bueno que nos informes con anticipacion de este evento ya que hay productores que viven lejos de la capital como es mi caso, yo soy de Piura y estoy completamente interesado en este cultivo. 
> Me gustaria saber si hay empresas en Piura que esten dedicadas a la produccion de arandano, me parece que en sechura ya han hecho ensayos pero no se si ha sido factible. 
> Gracias y saludos.  
> Eric Vega Herreros

 Estimados Eric y Yessenya: 
Es bueno que pregunten sobre el seminario y sobre información actualizada de arándanos en el Perú, porque efectivamente no he estado comunicando los avances. 
En ese sentido, aprovecho en contarle a todos los interesados que el seminario tiene logotipo, tiene fecha y lugar, tiene interesados, expositores y hasta a algunos auspiciadores; pero he detectado un ENORME problema que estoy viendo si se podría superar... y me refiero a la relación, el celo, o el pleito que existe entre las empresas y profesionales dedicados al negocio del arándano en el Perú. 
Desde que surgió la idea de organizar este seminario, empezamos a notar que existen en la actualidad algunos conflictos entre empresarios y profesionales del sector arandanero del Perú, que hace difícil organizar un evento completo, con todos participando de manera positiva para transmitir lo que saben a personas como ustedes que sólo buscan aprender, y si es posible, ganar con este cultivo. 
No sé exactamente qué ha pasado entre ellos, pero tampoco pretendo averiguarlo; por lo que seguimos reuniéndonos con los posibles expositores nacionales para ver la posibilidad de que participen; aclarándoles a todos que nosotros no vamos a ser ni juez ni parte en en este tema, y que lo único que queremos es conseguir que gente con experiencia en el tema a nivel nacional pueda exponer de manera sincera lo que han aprendido hasta el momento, tanto en la costa como en la sierra de nuesto país. También estamos muy pendientes que las presentaciones sean verdaderamente útiles y que no sean meras charlas comerciales, dado que habría un espacio establecido para realizar actividades comerciales con los que asistan al evento. 
Mañana me estoy reuniendo con otro empresario interesado, así que seguimos evaluando si el seminario va a ser factible de realizarse con éxito; ya que lo primero que debemos lograr es que la gran mayoría de empresas del sector estén presentes y contentas el día del evento. 
Sobre sus preguntas puntuales; no tengo nada de información sobre arándanos en el Perú que les pueda pasar, pero sí creo que en Piura hay proyectos de arándanos según lo que he podido averiguar. A Yessenya le pasé un enlace a su correo para que pueda descargar un manual de producción de berries, que lo encuentran en el foro de Fruticultura. 
Por otra parte, la organización del Simposium Internacional de la Palta nos tiene a todos ocupados por aquí, así que vamos a retomar con fuerza este tema cuando haya terminado dicho evento. Pronto daré el SÍ o el NO definitivo al evento para no seguir meciéndolos, aunque sigo pensando que es una excelente idea organizarlo. En ese sentido, seguiremos haciendo nuestro esfuerzo por concretarlo; pero ello dependerá si podemos contar con el apoyo de los productores de arándanos nacionales para que transmitan lo que saben y han aprendido del cultivo del arándano en el Perú. 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Hola Bruno, hace tiempo que no entraba al foro. Veo que lo del seminario avanza pero también percibo que estás lidiando con los problemas que mantienen los productores. Bueno espero que logren superarlo y puedas realizar un foro informativo sobre la realidad del cultivo del arándano y no un seminario comercial. Mucha suerte con tu trabajo, Gloria

----------


## Roger Flores

Estimada Gloria.. 
Me intersa mucho en ser parte de algun evento sobre Arandanos..manejo una empresa de capacitaciòn y podemos Coorganizarlo en conjunto, y dentro del contenido tematico enfocar el tema de la Certificaciòn, el cual los profesionales que trabajan en la instituciòn pueden facilitarlo...
Te dejo mi Email.: decoroger@gmail.com  
Saludos Cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Perú: El consumo de arándano en EU y Europa se incrementa*  _Por contribuir a mejorar la calidad de vida._ 
El arándano azul o blueberry es un cultivo con grandes posibilidades de crecimiento en el país por estar catalogado en el mercado internacional como una super fruta, por sus características nutricionales.  
En EEUU y Europa los consumidores privilegian el consumo de frutas que contribuyen a mejorar la calidad de vida y por ello el consumo de blueberries está y seguirá en alza. En el Perú se cultivan menos de cien hectáreas de blueberries, pero existen buenas condiciones para su desarrollo, además los exportadores peruanos tendrían la ventaja de poder ingresar a EEUU y Europa en contraestación . El presente informe analiza el comportamiento a nivel mundial de la producción, importaciones y exportaciones de las categorías internacionales donde se ubica el arándano azul peruano (blueberry higbush, y cranberries, bilberries y otros).  
Dada la incipiente producción nacional, buena parte del informe está dedicada a evaluar la producción de blueberries cultivados frescos en EEUU, precio promedio al productor, consumo per cápita y el flujo de las importaciones. El informe también presenta a los principales exportadores de blueberries en América del Sur, haciendo énfasis en la evolución de sus exportaciones, así como tendencias y riesgos del mercado en cada país. Finalmente, se ha incluido el análisis de las perspectivas de la oferta exportable de arándanos azules en el Perú. *
Fuente: Maximixe*

----------


## gjaram

Estimado Roger; gracias por la invitación, pero no soy la persona indicada para realizar un curso de capacitación en certificación. Si podría hacerlo en el cultivo de arándanos, pero a decir verdad no tengo ganas de continuar trabajando en esta área. Pienso que en Perú deben existir buenos profesionales con experiencia en este tema. Te escribiré a tu mail para si requieres que te contacte con algún profesional acá en Chile. Saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Esta vez escribo para comunicarles que el Seminario Internacional del Arándan que pretendíamos organizar se ha suspendido hasta nuevo aviso, debido a algunos inconvenientes desde el punto de vista de la organización, ya que el ambiente en este sector está un poco cargado y se hace difícil organizar un evento con ese cliima particular. 
Sin embargo, esa no es la única razón de la suspensión del evento, ya que el tiempo es otra; pues habíamos planteado la idea de hacer el seminario en marzo, lo cual nos el tema de promoción pues nos quedarían pocos meses para hacer toda la campaña de lanzamiento y convocatoria. 
Como comprenderán , necesitaba del apoyo de _inform@cción_ para organizar este evento, pero el SIPA 2011 nos tomó más trabajo del esperado y nos resto esfuerzos para sacar esta iniciativa adelante. 
Lo positivo de todo esto es que ya hemos establecido contacto con las personas involucradas en el cultivo aquí en Perú, y contamos también con algunos nombres de afuera del país para traerlos en caso salga adelante el seminario. Además, luego una conversación con los productores, me recomendaron hacer el evento en noviembre, luego de finalización de la primera campaña de exportación de berries peruano, para ver los resultados de ésta. 
Personalmente, creo que es una buena recomendación, así que hemos aprovechado nuestra indecisión -e incapcidad- para posponer el evento y plantear como nueva fecha tentativa el mes de noviembre de 2012. De todas formas, voy a dejar este tema abierto para los interesados que deseen aportar ideas para que el evento se concrete y podamos contar con una reunión anual que tenga como objetivo impulsar el negocio del arándano en el Perú. 
Les piso disuclpas por tantas dudas, idas y vueltas, pero les cuento que después de ver cómo se sufre para organizar un evento internacional -como el SIPA 2011-  prefiero tomarme algo más de tiempo para poder hacer las cosas bien y no a la apurada. 
Si tienen alguna crítica, sugerencia o comentario, por favor no dejen de hacerla que estamos abiertos a recibir sus opiniones sobre este tema. 
Saludos y hasta nuevo aviso....

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo... 
Ahora escribo para comunicarles que el día miércoles 14 de diciembre de 2011 -la próxima semana- Sierra Exportadora está realizando un foro internacional en el Hotel Marriott, "*Berries: Situación actual y visión de futuro del negocio en la sierra del Perú"*, en el marco de la presentación del nuevo programa "Perú Berries".  
Por suerte, el evento se realizará a pocas cuadras de mi oficina, por lo que estaré presente para empaparme más del tema, ver lo que está haciendo el Estado al respecto, y ver de qué manera podríamos aportar nosotros para seguir contribuyendo al objetivo de consolidar la producción y comercialización de arándanos en el Perú -en este caso, en la sierra en particular-. 
Les dejo la inivtación y el programa adjunto para que puedan revisarlos. Si se animan a ir, sería bueno empezar a conocernos para unir fuerzas con respecto a este tema, que no debe ser nada fácil de concretar, pero que reúne  grandes promesas para el agro peruano y para los agroexportadores del país.  
Sin duda, sería algo muy positivo para nuestra serranía que la inversión privada -junto al trabajo de Sierra Expoortadora- se interese en este cultivo y en esta región del país para emprender proyectos productivos que lleven progreso a las zonas que más lo necesitan. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno y amigos:
Estaremos atentos a la nueva fecha del seminario.
Adjunto algunos datos interesantes referentes a la producción de arándanos en Argentina:
DATOS CLAVE:
*Distancia de plantación recomendada : 1.5 m. entre plantas y 3 m entre camellones.
*Densidad de plantación recomendada: 2,200 plantas por Ha.
*Densidad de plantación máxima: 4,400 plantas por Ha.
*Rendimiento promedio por planta: 6 Kg.
*Rendimiento aproximado por Ha: entre 10,000 y 12,000 Kg.
*Precio promedio de venta del productor: US $8. Kg.
*Facturación anual promedio : US $80,000.00
Recién a partir del *tercer año* la productividad de la plantación permite compensar los costos.
El pico máximo de producción se alcanza recién desde el *octavo año. 
ES UN NEGOCIO QUE EXIGE PACIENCIA*. 
Tiene un alto costo de implementación. 
La inversión total aproximada oscila entre US $14,000 y 20,000 por Ha.
los plantines custan entre US $1.50 y 2.90 c/u.
A la hora de cosechar es importante calcular bien la mano de obra.Se estima que un jornalero puede cosechar entre 35 y 37 Kg diarios.
Saludos.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, liovaoscar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Lamento no poder estar participando mucho, porque tengo cosas que pueden ser interesantes para algunos... En esta oportunidad quería compartir con ustedes parte de la información que se brindó durante el Foro Internacional, organizado por Sierra Exportadora, para promover el cultivo de berries en el Perú.  
Asistí a dicha conferencia debido al particular interés  que tengo con los arándanos, no sólo por el hecho de estar interesado en organizar un Seminario Internacional con todas las de la ley, sino porque viene siendo mencionado y promocionado por Sierra Exportadora para hacer que este programa tenga el efecto planeado en nuestra alicaída sierra peruana. 
En ese sentido, quería rescatar lo que para mí fueron los aspectos más importantes de las dos presentaciones chilenas que se expusieron ese día: 
1- El primer asecto importante a tener en cuenta es que los arándanos están de moda por el tema de la salud y los antioxidantes a nievl internacinoal, y que el Perú tiene dos ventanas de oportunidad muy interesantes para poder abastecer a dichos mercados en épocas de escasez a nivel mundial, lo cual nos permitiría obtener buenos precios por los arándanos que se exporten desde el Perú en aquellas fechas (Marzo y Octubre, si no me estoy confundiendo). Es decir que el Perú tiene un mercado muy importante disponible para atender, cuando ningún otro país puede atenderlo; lo cual se traduce en una enorme ventaja para desarrollar arándanos en el Perú. 
2- Otro aspecto importante que rescaté de las presentaciones que escuché es algo que venimos promoviendo desde aquí en AgroFórum.pe, y es la asociatividad. En pocas palabras, les cuento que uno de los expositores hizo incapié en la importancia de formar un gremio o asociación de productores para poder intercambiar información relevante, y para poder luchar entre todos por precios más justos. En ese sentido, creo que el Perú está bastante atrasado, pues aquí creemos que para ser mejores, debemos evitar transmitir la información que nos ha dado resultados positivos; y eso es todo lo contrario. Mientras más colaboren entre ustedes los productores, mejores herramientas tendrán para afrontar las dificultades que se presenten en el camino.  
3- El tercer aspecto que me parece importante compartir con ustedes, es que la experiencia de éxito chilena con los berries y los arándanos, se dio con la participación de "pequeños agricultores" cuyas extensiones de terreno no pasan de media o una ha. Como comprenderán, yo paro mis oídos cuando mencionan a los pequeños agricultores, por lo que me considero un testigo de carne y hueso que escuchó que el negocio de los berries en Chile es manejado principalmente por asociaciones de pequeños agricultores que cuentan con una planta de empaque cercana encargada de procesar la producción y enviarla a los mercados; por lo que no habría razón para que esta experiencia no se pueda repetir en nuestro país, y en especial en nuestra serranía -donde existen muchísimos pequeños agricultores esparando su oportunidad-. 
4- Y por último, está el aspecto que determinará -según mi parecer- el éxito o el fracaso de esta iniciativa de Sierra Exportadora, y que es precisamente la acción decidida del Estado. En ese sentido, les confieso que me quedé sorprendido después de oír que el fue el propio gobierno chileno, quien impulsó el negocio de los arándanos como una medida para diversificar su oferta agroexportadora. La verdad no recuerdo bien cuáles fueron dichas acciones, pero quedó muy claro que fue gracias al apoyo del Estado chileno que el negocio de los berries y los arándanos despegó en Chile, y eso es exactamente lo que necesitamos en el Perú: "Acción decidida del Estado". 
Por eso, quiero dejar constancia sobre lo que se difundió precisamente en dicho foro -organizado por la misma SIEX-, ya que después después de oír las presentaciones de ambos expositores, pareciera que no pueden haber excusas para que los arándanos en la sierra peruana sean un realidad, y así se cumpla con la promesa de tener una verdadera "Sierra Exportadora". Y lo digo porque no basta con traer a dos expositores con experiencia al Perú para alcanzar el objetivo final, sino que por el contratio, hace falta muchísimo más por parte de quienes están liderando este programa para lograr los resultados que el Perú espera. 
Personalmente, estaré atento a los avances de esta inciativa público-privada, porque si no se van a alcanzar las metas mínimas del éxito, entonces mejor sería deshacerse de Sierra Exportadora. Ahora, la pelota está en las manos de Sierra Exportadora y de su presidente, Alfonso Velásquez Tuesta; así que veremos en que termina esta historia de aquí a 4 años más. 
Saludos 
PD: Si encuentro un tiempito subo las presentaciones del foro, pero aclaro que lo que les cuento, fue información que salió de las bocas de los propios expositores.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Sobre este interesante tema, decirles que hasta el momento ha sido difícil conseguir productores nacionales que estén dispuestos a transmitir las experiencias que han tenido como pioneros en este cultivo en nuestro país; y a su vez, ha sido difícil hacer que todos se vean las caras en un eventual seminario, menos aún si uno de ellos sube al estrado como expositor. 
Tengo entendido que pronto se vencían unos contratos de confidencialidad con alguna personas, así que espero que el ánimo de compartir la información recogida en nuestro país empiece a florecer para que este evento se concrete y le demos ese empujoncito que le hace falta al negocios de los arándanos -y los berries- en el Perú; pero depende mucho de las personas que ya están involucradas en este cultivo y en este negocio. 
Creo que es momento de empezar a intercambiar más información al respecto, y ver la manera de organizar un evento anual que nos permita revisar los avances conseguidos con estos cultivos, y las posibles mejoras para poder ser un país cada vez más competitivo en materia de arándanos y berries en general. 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## VICTORIUS

Me aparece excelente la explotación de Arándanos, aquí en la región Chavin estamos interesados en este tipo de cultivo, en la zona de Yautan se están llevando a cabo invernaderos con la siembra de este cultivo de exportación, seria necesario realizar este seminario en la ciudad de Lima, para poder viajar y participar de este gran evento..gracias.

----------


## Edgar S.H

Estimado amigo, en Yautan?. Que institucion esta realizando el invernadero?. Me gustaria adquirir plantones de Arandanos.

----------


## gjaram

Hace tiempo que no entraba al Agroforum. Mi única sugerencia al blog de Edgar y a todos aquellos que incursionen con los arándanos es que tengan cuidado a la hora de comprar material vegetal; no es lo mismo una plántula, plantin, planta o plantón y como no es lo mismo sus precios, origen y calidad es muy diferente. Les dijo esto porque conocí una empresa que vendió plantines por plantones, al precio de este último. Que estén bien, Gloria

----------


## jorjex

Alguien que me brinde informacion sobre los arandanos? Gracias !

----------


## VICTORIUS

No pudo contestar tu correo, estuve de vacaciones, acerca del dato solicitado, el invernadero es de propiedad del Ingº Julio Arguedas en la zona de Yautan -Fundo Valdivia, se ingresa a dicho fundo antes de llegar al puente de Yautan hacia la izquierda subes hacia la parte alta, preguntas por Julio Arguedas-Fundo Valdivia y todos los productores de la zona te orientan , esta persona es bien conocida en la zona, le comentas que vas de parte del Ingº Chávez de Credinka. 
Atte..
VICTOR CHAVEZ MARIÑOS

----------


## marinogrijalba

> Estimado Carlos:
> Me interesaria contactar con el productor en Cajamarca.
> Podrias brindarme sus datos.
> Saludos cordiales.

 Bruno Alvarez Boluarte balvarez@fincatradiciones.com.pe
+51-976389464
BERRIES DE LOS ANDES - NAMORA- CAJAMARCA. 
SLDS, ESPERO TE SIRVA.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
inform@cción tiene pensado organizar un SEPA (Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícola) de Arándanos en Lima para inicios del 2013, por lo que quería saber si tuvieran alguna sugerencia para decidir quién podría ser el expositor idóneo para dictar el seminario que tendría 2 días de duración, ya sea nacional o extranjero. Ya tenemos algunas opciones en mente, pero si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia, es bienvenida. 
Les estaré informando sobre los avances de este evento, ya que hay mucha gente interesada y sería buena ocasión para organizar algo verdaderamente útil para quienes desean ingresar a este interesantísimo negocio en el país. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*inform@cción*se complace en presentar el *Seminario de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas - SEPA de Arándanos * En el Perú, hay pocos cultivos de los que se haya hablado tanto últimamente como el arándano. Sin embargo, nuestras estadísticas de producción – y más aún, las de exportación – denotan claramente que el arándano es más bien un deseo, o un sueño que tenemos algunos agricultores peruanos. El sueño es que nuestro país pueda competir con éxito en el mercado mundial del arándano.  Conscientes de la mínima experiencia que tenemos los peruanos respecto al cultivo del arándano, pero conscientes también de que en su momento, cultivos como la uva de mesa, el espárrago y otros también fueron sueños que luego se convirtieron en hermosas realidades,*inform@cción*ha decidido convocar a uno de los más calificados especialistas en la materia, para dictar el SEPA de arándanos en Lima.  Efectivamente, Sebastián Ochoa Münzenmayer, natural de Chile, aparte de Ingeniero Agrónomo, Master en Administración de Empresas y Master en Tecnología Agrícola, es Gerente General de Berries Patagonia S. A.  El Ing. Ochoa es un reconocido asesor en la materia a nivel internacional, pero su mayor atributo estriba en que es productor de una amplia gama de arándanos, por lo que su conocimiento, aparte de una buena base teórica, se basa en una fructífera experiencia práctica.  A ese respecto, a solicitud expresa de *inform@cción*, el Ing. Ochoa va a tratar temas financieros como montos de inversión, costos de operación, etc. para que los asistentes al SEPA de Arándanos se lleven una idea cabal del negocio del arándano en nuestro país.  Ciertamente, el SEPA cubrirá en detalle temas fundamentales del arándano como (1) Fisiología, (2) Variedades, (3) Preparación y establecimiento de plantaciones, (4) Nutrición, (5) Control de plagas y enfermedades, (6) Cosecha y post cosecha, (7) Producción orgánica, y (8) Aspectos financieros y mercados.  Estamos convencidos de que los asistentes al SEPA de Arándanos aprenderán los fundamentos para hacer realidad sus sueños de que sus empresas lleguen a ser competitivas en el fascinante mundo del cultivo del arándano.  *¡Inscríbete aquí ahora! * http://www.informaccion.com/new/even...arandanos.html 
Fechas: 24 y 25 de enero de 2013. 
Lugar: Universidad del Pacífico – Sala Magna H 404.¡Vive la* inform@cción*! 
¡Vive el contacto con los que saben! 
¡Vive el SEPA de Arándanos!*Lima, 10 de Enero de 2013*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*SEPA DE ARÁNDANOS* *24 y 25 de Enero, 2013* *Universidad del Pacífico - Sala Magna H 404*
Av. Salaverry 2020, Jesús María - Lima   *EXPOSITOR*   *Sebastián Ochoa Münzenmeyer*
Ing. Agrónomo de la Universidad de Las Américas (UDLA). Chile. MBA. Master en Tecnología Agrícola. Diplomado en Agricultura orgánica©. Gerente General de Berries Patagonia. Consultor de múltiples empresas con sembríos de arándanos.    *PROGRAMA*   *DIA 1*  *08:30 – 09:00* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*  *09:00 – 09:30* Introducción del Sepa de Arándanos   *Ing. Federico Beltrán Molina- Terra Business S.A.C.*  *09:30 – 11:00* Fisiología del arándano. Fenología y características de la especie  *11:00 – 11:30* *COFFEE BREAK*  *11:30 – 13:00* Variedades de arándanos. Características y requerimientos edafoclimáticos  *13:00 – 14:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*  *14:30 – 16:00* Preparación de terreno, establecimiento del cultivo y primeros cuidados del huerto  *16:00 – 16:30* *COFFEE BREAK*  *16:30 – 18:00* Nutrición, poda y riego. Manejos para adelantar y concentrar producción  *18:00 – 18:30* *Mesa Redonda*   *DIA 2*  *09:00 – 09:30* Los desafíos del Agro del 2013   *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*  *09:30 – 11:00* Control de plagas y enfermedades.  *11:00 – 11:30* *COFFEE BREAK*  *11:30 – 13:00* Manejos de cosecha y post cosecha  *13:00 – 14:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*  *14:30 – 16:00* Producción de arándanos orgánicos  *16:00 – 16:30* *COFFEE BREAK*  *16:30 – 18:00* Inversión, costos y rentabilidad del negocio .Análisis del mercado.  *18:00 – 18:30* *Mesa Redonda*  *18:30* Brindis  *INSCRIPCIONES AQUÍ:* http://www.informaccion.com/new/eventos/inscripcion_sepa_arandanos.html   *COSTO POR PERSONA:* 
Hasta el 15 de Enero: S/. 460 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 16 de Enero: S/. 490 (incl. IGV) *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles 193-1321477-0-51 
A nombre de Información para la Acción – Asociación Civil RUC 20417591941

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No se olviden que mañana arranca el SEPA de Arándanos de inform@cción. El seminario ya es todo un éxito de convocatoria y nos hemos tenido que pasar al auditorio principal de la UP, done estaremos más cómodos aún. ¡No se lo pierdan que el evento se va a realizar cada 2 años! 
Saludos  :Clap2:

----------


## Ivan Neira

Estimado Bruno Estoy muy interesado sobre el cultivo de los Arandanos ya inicie por iniciativa propia la investigación del mismo y visite hace tres semanas el vivero de Blueberriesperu que se encuentra ubicado en Km 132 la quebrada en cerro azul y después visite un sembrío de 3 has. en quilmana cañete muy interesante con plantaciones de 2 años incluso ese día había la visita de unos ingenieros mexicanos viendo el cultivo de Arandanos, te comento que esta semana estaré reuniendome con unos directivos de sierra exportadora porque estaré viajando a huaraz a visitar otros sembríos de Arandanos me trato de buscar información de todos lados porque estoy muy interesado en invertir en ese interesante negocio y me parece excelente la idea del seminario de Arandanos cuenten con nosotros somos dos socios y tenemos la posibilidad de poder integrar a mas personas en este interesante negocio.  
Saludos,  *Ivan Neira
Inversiones Good Hope SAC
Oficina 4515938
Movil 996288241
Rpm *281773
Nextel 822*1530*

----------


## gjaram

Estimado Sr. Neira: me da la impresión que alguna vez nos comunicamos, en todo caso si no fuera así puedo sugerirle que visite un huerto experimental donde tienen una gran variedad de cultivares de arándanos. Este se encuentra ubicado en Cajamarca y se puede contactar con el Sr. Bruno Alvarez, quien además le puede proporcionar información acerca de su experiencia en este cultivo. Por mi parte formo parte de una empresa chilena la cual produce arándanos in vitro, y en este momento contamos con las variedades: Biloxi, Misty, O´neal, Elliot, Bluecrop, Britghwell, Star, Legacy, Blue gold, además de contar con frambuesos Heritage, Schoenemann. Tenemos experiencia en la exportación de plantas in vitro a Perú y contamos con informes varietales vigentes, que respaldan la identidad genética de nuestras variedades. Espero que esta información le sea de ayuda, hasta pronto, Gloria.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno Estoy muy interesado sobre el cultivo de los Arandanos ya inicie por iniciativa propia la investigación del mismo y visite hace tres semanas el vivero de Blueberriesperu que se encuentra ubicado en Km 132 la quebrada en cerro azul y después visite un sembrío de 3 has. en quilmana cañete muy interesante con plantaciones de 2 años incluso ese día había la visita de unos ingenieros mexicanos viendo el cultivo de Arandanos, te comento que esta semana estaré reuniendome con unos directivos de sierra exportadora porque estaré viajando a huaraz a visitar otros sembríos de Arandanos me trato de buscar información de todos lados porque estoy muy interesado en invertir en ese interesante negocio y me parece excelente la idea del seminario de Arandanos cuenten con nosotros somos dos socios y tenemos la posibilidad de poder integrar a mas personas en este interesante negocio.  
> Saludos,  *Ivan Neira
> Inversiones Good Hope SAC
> Oficina 4515938
> Movil 996288241
> Rpm *281773
> Nextel 822*1530*

 Hola Iván, efectivamente el negocio de arándanos parece estar dando sus primeros pasos en el Perú, y ya se pueden encontrar viveros, plantaciones e insumos especiales para el cultivo del arándano. Aún estamos en los inicios de lo que podría convertirse en otro importante producto de agroexportación del Perú, pero creo que vamos por buen camino. 
Como habrás podido leer, estuve pensando en organizar un simposio internacional, pero por diversas razones, aún no hemos decidido realizarlo. Sin embrago, te cuento que a principios de año, la empresa de mi papá -inform@cción- organizó un seminario de especialización sobre el cultivo del arándano, y como era de esperarse, fue uno de los seminarios de capacitación más concurridos, pues hay muchísimo interés en saber más acerca de este cultivo. 
En ese sentido, te cuento que inform@cción organiza el simposio internacional de la uva de mesa, el de la palta, y el de cítricos todos los años; y este año por primera vez, van a organizar también el simposio internacional del espárrago, por lo que yo diría que es cuestión de tiempo para que inform@cción se anime a organizar este seminario o simposio internacional del arándano, pues cada vez se hace más necesario organizar eventos como estos para impulsar y desarrollar determinados cultivos con gran potencial agroexportador en nuestro país.  
Yo creo que el año que viene, podría ser un momento propicio para organizar un Seminario Internacional del Arándano, así que se lo voy a proponer a mi padre para ver si les puedo dar alguna novedad al respecto. 
De momento, contarte que aparentemente la demanda interna de arándanos está interesante, así que tengo entendido que algunos productores están cerrando programas interesantes aquí mismo, por lo que las perspectivas para este cultivo son favorables debido a la creciente demanda, tanto a nivel internacional como ahora también a nivel nacional. 
En ese sentido, creo que estás en el momento idóneo para ingresar al negocio, así que es cuestión de ponerse la pilas y hacer las cosas con cautela y precisión para sacar adelante esta idea o proyecto de negocio que tienes en mente.  
Te recomiendo intercambiar información con los demás usuarios de AgroFórum, ya que como verás, somos una comunidad grande de personas de distintas nacionalidades y profesiones, que seguramente pueden aportar su granito de arena, o tal vez mucho más que eso. 
Suerte, saludos y mantenme informado sobre tus avances por favor.

----------


## Ivan Neira

Estimada Gloria: Agradecería si por favor me pudieras enviar los números telefónicos del señor Bruno Alvarez para poder coordinar una visita al huerto experimental en Cajamarca para el mes de Julio y que bueno saber que ofreces las variedades Biloxi, Misty y Legacy que son las variedades mas sembradas aquí en Peru al menos hasta donde yo tengo conocimiento,  Nosotros dependiendo en donde decidamos sembrar adquiriremos las variedades Biloxi o Legacy tengo entendido aquí en Peru en la costa se adapta muy bien la variedad Biloxi y en la sierra la variedad Legacy pero eso dependerá del asesoramiento y información  que tengamos al definir nuestro campo de trabajo tenemos la capacidad para iniciar este año es nuestro objetivo, Si usted en algún momento visita Lima por favor agradecería nos comunique  para poder coordinar una reunión con usted.
Saludos y gracias por responder.

----------


## Ivan Neira

Gracias Bruno por tus palabras muy motivadoras para nosotros que vamos a empezar en este rubro,  Te comento que nosotros tenemos la capacidad para iniciar las operaciones este año solo nos falta definir nuestro campo de trabajo que están en la costa  Quilmana cañete y en la sierra Huaraz, Huanuco o Huancavelica, Por ahora estamos tratando de poder captar mas información y de acuerdo a eso iniciamos la siembra en una de esas zonas las que nos brinde lo mejor para la siembra y la comercialización del mismo.
Por favor agradecería me tengas presente para cuando se de algun seminario referente al Arandano o culaquier otra inofrmacion que nos ayude a avanzar en este tema.
Saludos,

----------


## gjaram

Estimado Iván: los teléfonos se los envío por correo interno. Solo me queda por comentarle que ellos tienen una plantación con una gran diversidad de plantas en varios tamaños, pero lo mas importante es que tienen experiencia en este cultivo y ya han pasado y superado los errores propios que se comenten al incursionar en un cultivo nuevo. Hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Ivan Neira

Gracias Gloria por la información te acabo de escribir en interno. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Ya que este tema ha sido uno de los más visitados, tengo el agrado de anunciarles que finalmente inform@cción decidió organizar el Seminario Internacional de Súper Frutas del Perú (Fruticia 2014). Y como no podía ser de otra manera, el título del evento es:   *"Arándanos… ¿El inicio de otra historia de éxito de la fruticultura peruana?" * La ocasión será precisa para quienes están pensando incursionar en este nuevo, pero prometedor cultivo de agroexportación; y como siempre con la calidad de eventos y expositores que solo inform@cción puede ofrecer.   *Fecha: 23 Y 24 DE ENERO, 2014* *Lugar: Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) * *VER PROGRAMA* * * Fruticia 2014.jpg**

----------


## Agroplaza.com.pe

Estimados, buen día:
Les invito a visitar el portal Agroplaza.com.pe y darnos sus comentarios. Queremos impulsar el sector agrario rural, ¿podrían darnos su feedback del portal para mejorar la propuesta? Comentarios a aaraujo@agrobanco.com.pe. 
¡Que tengan unas bonitas fiestas!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les dejo una entrevista de mi viejo acerca de los arándanos y el próximo evento de inform@cción: *Fruticia 2014 *    
Asimismo aprovecho en invitar a los productores de arándanos a que visiten el stand de AgroFórum los días del evento, porque tengo algunas posibilidades de negocio que podrían ser interesantes para aquellos productores que tengan la capacidad de ofrecer cajas terminadas de este producto. 
Saludos

----------


## Luis Garcia P.

Estimado Bruno, 
Al hablar de auspicio a cuanto te refieres y a que beneficios accederia al poder auspiciar este seminario y quizas en un futuro no muy lejano hacer el proyecto e implementar hectareas para arandanos. 
Saludos cordiales. 
Luis Garcia P.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Luis: 
Las propuestas de auspicio son básicamente para empresas proveedoras, ya que el principal beneficio es el stand o el espacio para que puedas ofrecer tus productos o equipos, como por ejemplo, maquinaria, insumos, servicios, etc.  
El ingreso a la feria donde están los stands de auspiciadores es gratuito y todos pueden ingresar, pero con el auspicio también te brindan creo que 4 entradas para que tu gente pueda ingresar a ver las conferencias. 
Si quieres averiguar más al respecto, comunícate con Sandra Maldonado al 241-4422 o su correo sm.inform@ccion.com.pe. 
Espero puedas darte una vuelta al menos para conversar. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les dejo una entrevista más a Fernando Cillóniz, pero esta vez acompañado del Sr. Cort Brazelton de la empresa FallCreek, la mayor empresa de viveros y genética de arándanos en el mundo. Esta vez la entrevista la realizó el periodista Raúl Vargas de RPP.  
Ojo que este jueves arranca "Fruticia 2014", así que los esperamos en el stand de AgroFórum. 
Saludos

----------


## MAZO

podrias indicarme especificamente en que parte de la arenita, ya que yo tengo un terreno en dicha zona y estoy interesado en cultivar arandano,te lo agradeceria mucho

----------


## Jimmy Camero

Estimada Gloria. Trabajo en una empresa certificadora espanola, ACERTA PERU. Estamos trabajando con varias empresas productoras de arandanos viendo el tema de certificaciones de calidad, tanto para campo (BPA, GlobalGAP, TESCO, LEAF, USGAP, Albert Heijn) y para su procesamiento (HACCP, BPM, BRC, IFS) asi como auditorias sociales ETI - SMETA. Quizas los productores o empresas que conoces esten interesados. Mi correo es comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com y mi telefono 991897090 - 958834379. Estoy a su servicio.

----------


## Jimmy Camero

Estimado Ivan 
Te saluda Jimmy Camero, ejecutivo comercial de la Certificadora ACERTA, empresa espanola con mas de 25 anios siendo lider en Europa. Deseamos darte todo el apoyo para las certificaciones de calidad de tus arandanos, dado que ahora en el mercfado internacional los clientes estan requiriendo certificacion en estadares de calidad de fruta fresca y procesada. Mi correo comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com y mis telefonos 991897090 - 958834379. un abrazo.

----------


## Jimmy Camero

Estimado Erick  Te saluda Jimmy Camero, ejecutivo comercial de la Certificadora ACERTA, empresa espanola con mas de 25 anios siendo lider en Europa. Deseamos darte todo el apoyo para las certificaciones de calidad de tus arandanos, dado que ahora en el mercfado internacional los clientes estan requiriendo certificacion en estadares de calidad de fruta fresca y procesada. Mi correocomercial_peru@acerta-cert.com y mis telefonos 991897090 - 958834379. un abrazo.

----------

